# Mia cognata ci sta o no?



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


No, la sorella, no. 


Comunque: quelle cose le hai notate tu, lei può anche non averci fatto caso.
Il fatto che si sieda a gambe aperte... magari lo fa perché con te si sente a suo agio, non ti vede come papabile, oppure lo fa sempre, anche in altre occasioni. 
Comunque tagliati le mani prima di provarci. Mai con le sorelle.
Ma poi, ci proveresti solo perché credi possa essere disponibile?


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, la sorella, no.    Comunque: quelle cose le hai notate tu, lei può anche non averci fatto caso. Il fatto che si sieda a gambe aperte... magari lo fa perché con te si sente a suo agio, non ti vede come papabile, oppure lo fa sempre, anche in altre occasioni.  Comunque tagliati le mani prima di provarci. Mai con le sorelle. Ma poi, ci proveresti solo perché credi possa essere disponibile?


  Si sente a suo agio perciò si struscia e si svacca? Azz....


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Si lo so che e' un terreno minato, pero' mi "attizza" un bel po', del resto si capisce quando una persona  e' gradita o no, diversamente non si farebbe nemmeno bedere oppure non ci vorrebbe nemmeno uscire con noi...e nelle discussioni e' sempre in prima linea.


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


Mi sembra un po' il diario di un adolescente. Secondo voi le piaccio? Se hai le palle provaci altrimenti lascia perdere.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


appiccicala al muro, chiavatela come se non ci fosse un domani, poi fatti una doccia fredda e lascia la tua ragazza, perchè tanto ormai sei in un casino da cui puoi solo che fuggire.


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> appiccicala al muro, chiavatela come se non ci fosse un domani, poi fatti una doccia fredda e lascia la tua ragazza, perchè tanto ormai sei in un casino da cui puoi solo che fuggire.


  Sedotta e abbandonata inzomma....


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si sente a suo agio perciò si struscia e si svacca? Azz....


Appunto, tra le altre cose lei vede che la guardo e per  tutta risposta si mette anche le mani tra le gambe come se le accarezzasse.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sedotta e abbandonata inzomma....


quantomeno si scopre fino a che livello è gattamorta


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sembra un po' il diario di un adolescente. Secondo voi le piaccio? Se hai le palle provaci altrimenti lascia perdere.


Gia' fatto ma ho ricevuto un netto rifiuto, che per lei subito dopo ha ripreso le sue attivita' in modo molto piu' esplicite.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> appiccicala al muro, chiavatela come se non ci fosse un domani, poi fatti una doccia fredda e lascia la tua ragazza, perchè tanto ormai sei in un casino da cui puoi solo che fuggire.


Amo la mia ragazza, non  la lascerei mai, pero' lei mi ha bruciato il cervello, e sono certo che se ci riusciro' a .....non andrei avanti


----------



## spleen (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Gia' fatto ma ho ricevuto un netto rifiuto, che per lei subito dopo ha ripreso le sue attivita' in modo molto piu' esplicite.


  Attento che non i voglia fare secco, (in senso metaforico). Che il suo non sia un giochino per farsi beccare da sua sorella, incolpare te per farti fuori...


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> quantomeno si scopre fino a che livello è gattamorta


Ho pensato anche a questo, ovvero, pou' essere che e' in cerca di consensi? so essere seduttiva?


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Gia' fatto ma ho ricevuto un netto rifiuto, che per lei subito dopo ha ripreso le sue attivita' in modo molto piu' esplicite.


E' un po' zoccola dentro ma non te la da.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Amo la mia ragazza, non  la lascerei mai, pero' lei mi ha bruciato il cervello, e sono certo che se ci riusciro' a .....non andrei avanti





Montecristo ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche a questo, ovvero, pou' essere che e' in cerca di consensi? so essere seduttiva?


per me è soprattutto una gattamorta.   immagino che sia fisicamente vistosa, per ridurti così.

e sì il problema è che ti ha bruciato il cervello e finirai per fare qualche cazzata.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Attento che non i voglia fare secco, (in senso metaforico). Che il suo non sia un giochino per farsi beccare da sua sorella, incolpare te per farti fuori...


  E in questa cosa cosa ci guadagnerebbe? non penso, secondo me lei ci sta ma e' frenata da mille pensieri....come dire con la testa mi rifiuta e con l'istino si avvicina.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E' un po' zoccola dentro ma non te la da.


  Perche' no? gli piace stuzzicarmi?


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Amo la mia ragazza, non  la lascerei mai, pero' lei mi ha bruciato il cervello, e sono certo che se ci riusciro' a .....non andrei avanti



Ma AMARE va ancora così tanto di moda?


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Perche' no? gli piace stuzzicarmi?


Le piace farti rincoglionire.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Si lo so che e' un *terreno minato*, pero' mi "attizza" un bel po', del resto si capisce quando una persona  e' gradita o no, diversamente non si farebbe nemmeno bedere oppure non ci vorrebbe nemmeno uscire con noi...e nelle discussioni e' sempre in prima linea.


Se la tua fidanzata vi scopre puoi immaginarti le conseguenze.
E' sua sorella.
Lascia perdere.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma AMARE va ancora così tanto di moda?


Per chi riesce a farsi amare si, va di moda. Domanda, ma se ami la tua ragazza perche' pensi a tua cognata?
 Non ci pensavo affatto fino a quando non mi ha ammaliato con i suoi modi.


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2019)

[video=youtube;QyekMx50PvU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyekMx50PvU[/video]


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2019)

non è che ti stai facendo un film tutto immaginario?
il tuo rapporto è compromesso, la tua lucidità pure


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Per chi riesce a farsi amare si, va di moda. Domanda, ma se ami la tua ragazza perche' pensi a tua cognata?
> Non ci pensavo affatto fino a quando non mi ha ammaliato con i suoi modi.


bimbo, esiste il libero arbitrio.     non penso che sta qui sia Amelia la fattucchiera che ammalia.

di base è una che troieggia con tutti o pensi che lo faccia solo con te perchè sei l'uccellone del desiderio?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le piace farti rincoglionire.


Dici? cosa mi suggerisci di fare? fare finta di niente e rifiutare le sue provocazioni?


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Per chi riesce a farsi amare si, va di moda. Domanda, ma se ami la tua ragazza perche' pensi a tua cognata?
> Non ci pensavo affatto fino a quando non mi ha ammaliato con i suoi modi.


Sta a vedere che e' colpa sua


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che ti stai facendo un film tutto immaginario?
> il tuo rapporto è compromesso, la tua lucidità pure


  Ma dimmi una cosa, tu ti metteresti a gambe aperte davanti a una persona? ti accarezzeresti i capelli in sua presenza gli faresti la gambetta, gli appoggeresti il seno sulle spalle, lo prenderesi in giro in modo scerzoso, e tante altre cose che non sto a dirti, specie se ti ho gia' detto che ti voglio s......?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


Interessante la descrizione così ricca di dettagli del corpo di lei.
(Per chi ha visto la serie di Recalcati ha descritto proprio questo).

Tu la desideri, e tanto anche.

Potrebbe essere semplicemente che ti vede come uno di famiglia, allora vai in giro in mutande, scherzi anche, e non ti fai tutti sti problemi ad appoggiarti con il corpo a quello di un altro (poi te senti la tetta, ma la senti te). Anche perchè nei momenti che racconti presumo sia presente anche la sorella, la tua fidanzata, e che veda benissimo gli atteggiamenti della sorella.
Se la cosa ti dava fastidio, se sentivi ti turbava, potevi bloccarla subito, farle una battuta. Dire "sento una tetta alle mie spalle!!!" ad alta voce davanti a tutti. Non credo l'avrebbe più fatto.
Non so come si metta "seduta a gambe totalmente aperte" perchè tu possa stare a fissarle l'intimo. Magari si mette su una poltrona, o di suo si siede sempre scomposta. Anche in questi casi, buttandola sempre in modo molto scherzoso, puoi farle una battuta, a voce alta.


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma dimmi una cosa, tu ti metteresti a gambe aperte davanti a una persona? t*i accarezzeresti i capelli in sua presenza* gli faresti la gambetta, gli appoggeresti il seno sulle spalle, lo prenderesi in giro in modo scerzoso, e tante altre cose che non sto a dirti, specie se ti ho gia' detto che ti voglio s......?


No, vabbè. Montecristo... dai.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, vabbè. Montecristo... dai.


Dimmi, sii piu' esplicido...cosa ne pensi?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma dimmi una cosa, tu ti metteresti a gambe aperte davanti a una persona? ti accarezzeresti i capelli in sua presenza gli faresti la gambetta, gli appoggeresti il seno sulle spalle, lo prenderesi in giro in modo scerzoso, e tante altre cose che non sto a dirti, specie se ti ho gia' detto che ti voglio s......?


Io ho visto scene di questo tipo a casa di mia zia, sono 4 sorelle, e anche a casa di una amica, 2 sorelle.
Si parla di molti anni fa, ormai sono donne adulte. Però si capitava, anche che una delle sorelle si addormentasse abbracciata sul divano con il fidanzato della maggiore. Vestita da casa, e se era estate i corpi sono anche tendenzialmente scoperti.
In entrambe le famiglie la figura paterna era carente. Non è che mancasse, ma era "debole".

Poi se mi pongo in modo "erotico" posso descrivere i corpi sudati dalla calura estiva che si sfiorano, le belle gambe scoperta della sorella, ect. oppure possono pormi dal lato della madre che si vedeva girare tutta sta gente per casa, e diceva "guarda come son crollati sul divano, poi si fermano tutti qui a mangiare...".


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Interessante la descrizione così ricca di dettagli del corpo di lei.
> (Per chi ha visto la serie di Recalcati ha descritto proprio questo).
> 
> Tu la desideri, e tanto anche.
> ...


Allora mi dai ragione, quello che fa non e' normale, e ogni volta la dovrei richiamare?? Dai al primo richiamo succederebbe un casino si sentirebbero tutti offesi, dai genitori al suo ragazzo ecc ecc


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Dici? cosa mi suggerisci di fare? fare finta di niente e rifiutare le sue provocazioni?


Se proprio ti devi fare i viaggi mentali e hai così voglia di trasgredire fallo lontano dalla famiglia.


----------



## Rose1994 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Per chi riesce a farsi amare si, va di moda. Domanda, ma se ami la tua ragazza perche' pensi a tua cognata?
> Non ci pensavo affatto fino a quando non mi ha ammaliato con i suoi modi.


E perché cazzo pensi alla sua migliore amica?
CHE NE SO
Fatevi curare tutti. Tu e quel coglionazzo di P. 

Ciao.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Allora mi dai ragione, quello che fa non e' normale, e ogni volta la dovrei richiamare?? Dai al primo richiamo succederebbe un casino si sentirebbero tutti offesi, dai genitori al suo ragazzo ecc ecc


Non è normale per te di sicuro, perchè ti eccita, ti accende il desiderio.
Perchè si sentirebbero tutti offesi? In una foto di gruppo qualche battuta non si può fare? 

Stroncala, se lei turba con il suo atteggiamento il rapporto tuo con la sorella, fai diventare le sue "avance" (o quelle che tu senti come tali) qualcosa di goffo, da deridere. Vedrai che non si mette più a gambe aperte di fronte a te.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io ho visto scene di questo tipo a casa di mia zia, sono 4 sorelle, e anche a casa di una amica, 2 sorelle.
> Si parla di molti anni fa, ormai sono donne adulte. Però si capitava, anche che una delle sorelle si addormentasse abbracciata sul divano con il fidanzato della maggiore. Vestita da casa, e se era estate i corpi sono anche tendenzialmente scoperti.
> In entrambe le famiglie la figura paterna era carente. Non è che mancasse, ma era "debole".
> 
> Poi se mi pongo in modo "erotico" posso descrivere i corpi sudati dalla calura estiva che si sfiorano, le belle gambe scoperta della sorella, ect. oppure possono pormi dal lato della madre che si vedeva girare tutta sta gente per casa, e diceva "guarda come son crollati sul divano, poi si fermano tutti qui a mangiare...".


E per te tutto cio' e' normale?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è normale per te di sicuro, perchè ti eccita, ti accende il desiderio.
> Perchè si sentirebbero tutti offesi? In una foto di gruppo qualche battuta non si può fare?
> 
> Stroncala, se lei turba con il suo atteggiamento il rapporto tuo con la sorella, fai diventare le sue "avance" (o quelle che tu senti come tali) qualcosa di goffo, da deridere. Vedrai che non si mette più a gambe aperte di fronte a te.


In questo caso mi dovrebbe stroncare lei, specie quando con delle scuse banali gli accarezzo il seno, gli metto la mano sul fianco, oppure quando la guardo il certi punti che lei scopre liberamente.


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Il titolo della discussione è se ci sta o no. È un sondaggio. Se pure dal sondaggio, comunque condizionato dalla TUA descrizione degli eventi, venisse fuori di si, cosa cambia per te?. Se tradire mette a repentaglio il rapporto ufficiale, farlo con la sorella è certezza di distruzione. Quindi fai onan il barbaro e basta. Punto.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bimbo, esiste il libero arbitrio.     non penso che sta qui sia Amelia la fattucchiera che ammalia.
> 
> di base è una che troieggia con tutti o pensi che lo faccia solo con te perchè sei l'uccellone del desiderio?


Non penso che troieggia ovunque, con il suo raga e' normale adirittura quasi distaccata, ma nel suo contesto non ho idea di quel che fa.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> In questo caso mi dovrebbe stroncare lei, specie quando con delle scuse banali gli accarezzo il seno, gli metto la mano sul fianco, oppure quando la guardo il certi punti che lei scopre liberamente.


se foste 2 adulti, dal punto di vista mentale, la prenderesti da parte e le diresti di smetterla.

visto che da quel che leggo l'hai presa da parte per dirle che la vuoi scopare e lei ha finto d'incazzarsi, ma poi non ha detto nulla alla sorella ed ha proseguito imperterrita il suo gattamortaggio, direi che a sto punto trovi l'occasione per restare soli e fare la tua mossa.

cmq non hai risposto alla domanda precedente: sta tipa è solita fare così con tutti o pensi che lo faccia solo con te?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il titolo della discussione è se ci sta o no. È un sondaggio. Se pure dal sondaggio, comunque condizionato dalla TUA descrizione degli eventi, venisse fuori di si, cosa cambia per te?. Se tradire mette a repentaglio il rapporto ufficiale, farlo con la sorella è certezza di distruzione. Quindi fai onan il barbaro e basta. Punto.


Niente non cambierebbe niente, in compenso capirei quali fossero le sue reali intenzioni, una cosa e' certa, tutto cio' che fa non rientra nella normalita'


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> E per te tutto cio' e' normale?


Ma la normalità non ha valore universale. Specie nel contesto di mura domestiche.




Montecristo ha detto:


> In questo caso mi dovrebbe stroncare lei,  specie quando con delle scuse banali gli accarezzo il seno, gli metto la  mano sul fianco, oppure quando la guardo il certi punti che lei scopre  liberamente.


Senti ma tu gli accarezzi il seno davanti alla sorella??? In che contesti lo fai? Con che scuse???
La sfiori come fa lei... così ti vivi un gioco di eccitazione che ti manda in palla. Non ti puoi trovare l'oggetto del desiderio nella sorella, se veramente hai intenzioni di avere un futuro con l'altra sorella.


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Niente non cambierebbe niente, in compenso capirei quali fossero le sue reali intenzioni, una cosa e' certa, tutto cio' che fa non rientra nella normalita'


Quando si comincia a sgrammaticare per  "distrarre" io penso sempre ai livelli di comunicazione


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se foste 2 adulti, dal punto di vista mentale, la prenderesti da parte e le diresti di smetterla.
> 
> visto che da quel che leggo l'hai presa da parte per dirle che la vuoi scopare e lei ha finto d'incazzarsi, ma poi non ha detto nulla alla sorella ed ha proseguito imperterrita il suo gattamortaggio, direi che a sto punto trovi l'occasione per restare soli e fare la tua mossa.
> 
> cmq non hai risposto alla domanda precedente: sta tipa è solita fare così con tutti o pensi che lo faccia solo con te?


Non penso che troieggia ovunque, con il suo raga e' normale adirittura  quasi distaccata, ma nel suo contesto non ho idea di quel che fa.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma la normalità non ha valore universale. Specie nel contesto di mura domestiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo, la accarezzo e lo faccio davanti a tutti ma in modo discreto senza che nessuno lo nota, ma lei si, la sente la mia carezza.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Non penso che troieggia ovunque, con il suo raga e' normale adirittura  quasi distaccata, ma nel suo contesto non ho idea di quel che fa.


ok, diciamo che non hai elementi per rispondere.

resta che stai cacciandoti in un guaio che manco immagini.     e che dovresti smetterla di ragionare con la capocchia che hai nei pantaloni.

sta ragazza sta solo divertendosi a tirarti scemo.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando si comincia a sgrammaticare per  "distrarre" io penso sempre ai livelli di comunicazione


Ho Sgrammaticato? dove?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Certo, la accarezzo e lo faccio davanti a tutti ma in modo discreto senza che nessuno lo nota, ma lei si, la sente la mia carezza.


Il rapporto tra sorelle è conflittuale o sono complici?
Quanti anni di differenza hanno? Che età avete?


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


Ma fare la cosa più ovvia ?
Cioe’ : dire che ami tua ragazza ?
Oppure fai quello che vuoi ma prima di fare una stupidaggine, rompi con la tua ragazza.


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ho Sgrammaticato? dove?


Ogni volta che c'è da eludere la coerenza.
Niente ci fa.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok, diciamo che non hai elementi per rispondere.
> 
> resta che stai cacciandoti in un guaio che manco immagini.     e che dovresti smetterla di ragionare con la capocchia che hai nei pantaloni.
> 
> sta ragazza sta solo divertendosi a tirarti scemo.


Dimmi tu quale scenario si potrebbe verificare, e poi non si puo' divertire con me sa bene i miei trascorsi e poi quando lo fa usa il suo "linguaggio" istintivo ?


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Dimmi tu quale scenario si potrebbe verificare, e poi non si puo' divertire con me sa bene i miei trascorsi e poi quando lo fa usa il suo "linguaggio" istintivo ?


e che trascorsi hai tu


----------



## Lara3 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Dimmi tu quale scenario si potrebbe verificare, e poi non si puo' divertire con me sa bene i miei trascorsi e poi quando lo fa usa il suo "linguaggio" istintivo ?


1) ti sta mettendo alla prova per spifferare poi alla sorella : risultato = casino
2) ci sta e quando sarete scoperti sarà sempre casino.
3) molla la tua fidanzata perché non sei innamorato se pensi alla sorella 
Altro non vedo


----------



## mistral (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ipotesi 1: emotivamente ha qualche conto in sospeso con la sorella o qualche senso di inferiorità che la spinge a dimostrare che le può fregare il ragazzo quando vuole .Tu saresti semplicemente il burattino mosso da lei.
ipotesi 2:vuole dimostrare in famiglia che sua sorella ha un ragazzo coglione
ipotesi 3: ha capito che ti ha in pugno e questo piacere potrebbe essere fine a se stesso.Dicesi gatta morta o profumiera.
ipotesi 4: è semplicemente esibizionista e gode nel vedere i maschi che la guardano con la bava alla bocca.

Ma in tutto questo,gli altri dove sono?
Tu vedi tutte queste mosse,queste esche ...ma gli altri non vedono nulla?
sei sicuro di cosa vedi?


----------



## Eagle72 (22 Febbraio 2019)




----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Possibile che la tua fidanzata non se ne sia accorta?
Se non se ne è accorta è perché quegli atteggiamenti che tu leggi come erotici, lei non li considera tali.
L'accarezzarsi i capelli non è erotico se a te non interessa la persona che lo fa, idem aprire le gambe.
Anche lo sfiorare il seno... capirai. A me hanno toccato il culo, in spiaggia sfiorato il pacco, abbracciato, etc.
E mica ho l'harem.
Anzi...:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Quello che io noto è invece che a te quella ragazza piace, e più della fidanzata.
Le hai fatto un avance esplicita ma per pararti il culo attribuisci la colpa a lei che ti tenta, anche se alla fine ti ha detto no.
Altra cosa: tra amiche ci parla, idem tra sorelle. Credi che non emergerà  in futuro anche la tua avance alla sorella?
Al primo screzio vostro sei finito, butti la relazione con la tua ragazza nel cesso e fai litigare a vita le sorelle.
Se vuoi scopate alternative guarda altrove.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Niente non cambierebbe niente, in compenso capirei quali fossero le sue reali intenzioni, una cosa e' certa, tutto cio' che fa non rientra nella normalita'


Ma scusa se ci hai già provato.. e ha detto nisba.. che resta?

Ci sono donne che quel giochetto  lo fanno con tutti, è un loro modo

Come quando ti metti in minigonna, lo fai perché ti vedano tutti, no?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bimbo, esiste il libero arbitrio.     non penso che sta qui sia Amelia la fattucchiera che ammalia.
> 
> di base è una che troieggia con tutti o pensi che lo faccia solo con te perchè sei l'uccellone del desiderio?


epperò sei bello carico. Buon weekend


----------



## Minerva (22 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma scusa se ci hai già provato.. e ha detto nisba.. *che resta*?
> 
> Ci sono donne che quel giochetto  lo fanno con tutti, è un loro modo
> 
> Come quando ti metti in minigonna, lo fai perché ti vedano tutti, no?


azzeccare qualche congiuntivo


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


>



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il rapporto tra sorelle è conflittuale o sono complici?
> Quanti anni di differenza hanno? Che età avete?


Eccomi,  no sono in ottimi rapporti, ma secondo me e' stata sempre invidiosa di lei, tanto e' vero che lei la emula spesso, ad. es. mi chiama sempre "amore " e lei a modo suo ci prende in giro. per quanto riguarda l'eta' siamo giovincelli.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e che trascorsi hai tu


Ottimi trascorsi...fidati.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E' un po' zoccola dentro ma non te la da.


'Rizzacazzi'.
La razza peggiore.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 1) ti sta mettendo alla prova per spifferare poi alla sorella : risultato = casino
> 2) ci sta e quando sarete scoperti sarà sempre casino.
> 3) molla la tua fidanzata perché non sei innamorato se pensi alla sorella
> Altro non vedo


Allo stato attuale ha tutti gli elementi per far succedere un casino, invece per tutta risposta si sta zitta e continua come se niente fosse successo.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ipotesi 1: emotivamente ha qualche conto in sospeso con la sorella o qualche senso di inferiorità che la spinge a dimostrare che le può fregare il ragazzo quando vuole .Tu saresti semplicemente il burattino mosso da lei.
> ipotesi 2:vuole dimostrare in famiglia che sua sorella ha un ragazzo coglione
> ipotesi 3: ha capito che ti ha in pugno e questo piacere potrebbe essere fine a se stesso.Dicesi gatta morta o profumiera.
> ipotesi 4: è semplicemente esibizionista e gode nel vedere i maschi che la guardano con la bava alla bocca.
> ...


Le tue 4 ipotesi possono essere tutte valide, sta a me capire quale delle 4 e' quella giusta, per il resto ti posso dire che mi posso permettere di accarezzargli il seno mentre ci salutiamo con il bacio e nessno lo nota e lei non dice niente.


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ottimi trascorsi...fidati.


io mi fido, ma se vuoi che ti si dia dei pareri che possano esserti di una qualche utilità, dovrai sbottonarti un pò


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Eccomi,  no sono in ottimi rapporti, ma secondo me e' stata sempre invidiosa di lei, tanto e' vero che lei la emula spesso, ad. es. mi chiama sempre "amore " e lei a modo suo ci prende in giro. per quanto riguarda l'eta' siamo giovincelli.


giovincelli quanto?  fascia 20-25?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> giovincelli quanto?  fascia 20-25?


35/40


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> 35/40


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


Che cosa vuoi dire


----------



## perplesso (22 Febbraio 2019)

io nulla, ogni tanto nomino iddio invano


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'Rizzacazzi'.
> La razza peggiore.


 Quando il gioco dello sveglia banano finirà ci sarà da ridere davvero


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io nulla, ogni tanto nomino iddio invano


Prega per lui


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando il gioco dello sveglia banano finirà ci sarà da ridere davvero


Scusa ma non sto capendo cosa vuoi dire.


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando il gioco dello sveglia banano finirà ci sarà da ridere davvero


Se è vero quel che racconta, e cioè se tutte queste fusa abbiano davvero l'intenzione di eccitarlo, mi auguro che il nostro nuovo amico sappia castigarla a dovere...


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> 35/40


...dimmi che sei un troll..


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> 35/40


Santi Numi.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se è vero quel che racconta, e cioè se tutte queste fusa abbiano davvero l'intenzione di eccitarlo, mi auguro che il nostro nuovo amico sappia castigarla a dovere...


Fidati, non sono un mitomane e tantomeno un idiota, la cosa si capisce da un miglio distante e poi devi considerare che faccio lo gnorri da un bel po' di anni, adesso mi sono stancato.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Prega per lui


Vera, secondo te per questa faccenda c'è bisogno che qualcuno preghi per me?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...dimmi che sei un troll..


sono un??


----------



## danny (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Fidati, non sono un mitomane e tantomeno un idiota, la cosa si capisce da un miglio distante e poi devi considerare che faccio lo gnorri da un bel po' di anni, adesso mi sono stancato.


Visto e considerata la fascia d'età dovreste tutti avere in programma qualcosa di più concreto per non dire progettuale che uno sfioramento di tetta al momento del saluto.
A mio parere tu, soprattutto, dovresti chiederti cosa vuoi fare con la tua fidanzata, dal momento che sei attizzato da un'altra, non chiederci cosa puoi farci con la sorella


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vera, secondo te per questa faccenda c'è bisogno che qualcuno preghi per me?


Sì


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Visto e considerata la fascia d'età dovreste tutti avere in programma qualcosa di più concreto per non dire progettuale che uno sfioramento di tetta al momento del saluto.
> A mio parere tu, soprattutto, dovresti chiederti cosa vuoi fare con la tua fidanzata, dal momento che sei attizzato da un'altra, non chiederci cosa puoi farci con la sorella


Io so quello che voglio, cioe' stare con la mia attuale fidanzata, ma la mia domanda e': devo ancora continuare a afare finta di niente?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì


Per quale motivo spiegami. dal momento che io non sto facendo ufficialmente niente, e' lei che e' ospite a casa mia e si sparapazza a gambe aperte ovunque e senza esitare accarezzandosi il dentrocoscia, il tutto posizionata di fronte a me e non casualmente.


----------



## patroclo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Io so quello che voglio, cioe' stare con la mia attuale fidanzata, ma la mia domanda e': devo ancora continuare a afare finta di niente?


Tu vuoi stare con la tua ragazza e trombarti la di lei sorella. Questo per completare l'elenco dei tuoi desiderata.
Se le ritieni attività compatibili accomodati pure.....


----------



## Vera (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Per quale motivo spiegami. dal momento che io non sto facendo ufficialmente niente, e' lei che e' ospite a casa mia e si sparapazza a gambe aperte ovunque e senza esitare accarezzandosi il dentrocoscia, il tutto posizionata di fronte a me e non casualmente.


Sono dell'idea che ci stai coglionando tutti


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Rivoglio [MENTION=7577]MaxPin[/MENTION]


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Tu vuoi stare con la tua ragazza e trombarti la di lei sorella. Questo per completare l'elenco dei tuoi desiderata.
> Se le ritieni attività compatibili accomodati pure.....


Ok sei stato molto esaustivo...valutero' il tutto.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono dell'idea che ci stai coglionando tutti


Idea errata, se sono qui' e' per capire secondo i vostri pareri. Naturalmente so bene in quali casini mi potrei cacciare.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Per quale motivo spiegami. dal momento che io non sto facendo ufficialmente niente, e' lei che e' ospite a casa mia e si sparapazza a gambe aperte ovunque e senza esitare accarezzandosi il dentrocoscia, il tutto posizionata di fronte a me e non casualmente.


Chiedigli se l'ha pinzata un pappatacio nella zona inguinale, magari si scopre e ti dice perché lo fa..

Insomma .. mettila in difficoltà con le sue stesse armi e vedi come reagisce..


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chiedigli se l'ha pinzata un pappatacio nella zona inguinale, magari si scopre e ti dice perché lo fa..
> 
> Insomma .. mettila in difficoltà con le sue stesse armi e vedi come reagisce..


Fino ad ora ho fatto finta di niente, oppure mi sono alzato con una scusa e sedermi altrove, ma per quanto tempo puo' continuare? Non sono di legno


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Fino ad ora ho fatto finta di niente, oppure mi sono alzato con una scusa e sedermi altrove, ma per quanto tempo puo' continuare? Non sono di legno


Però una carezza en passant alla tetta ci sta


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Io so quello che voglio, cioe' stare con la mia attuale fidanzata, ma la mia domanda e': devo ancora continuare a afare finta di niente?


Continuando a far finta di niente mi sembra che hai solo represso un tuo desiderio. Farti la sorella della tua ragazza.
Questi desiderio però è montato come la panna, e ora parti in quarta al solo vedere i polsi della sorella... cioè robe che ti porge un piatto a tavola e te stai a fissare i polsi e ti figuri quadri erotici da film.
Noi non possiamo avere la certezza se proietti atteggiamenti confidenziali con una persona che 10 anni fa ti ha visto entrare nella sua famiglia o ci sia altro. Sfide, rivalità, avance. Tutto potrebbe essere.
Ma il fatto non è tanto lei che si lascia sfiorare un seno davanti a tutti (perchè davanti a tutti cosa mai potrai fare???), o si fa toccare un'anca, ma tu che ormai ne hai quasi un ossessione. 
Ti freni perchè è la sorella, ma se fosse stata un altra probabilmente non ti saresti frenato, cosa che infatti non hai fatto, solo che lei ti ha dato il due di picche. Ma il desiderio non è passato.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però una carezza en passant alla tetta ci sta


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Sto morendo, giuro


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però una carezza en passant alla tetta ci sta


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continuando a far finta di niente mi sembra che hai solo represso un tuo desiderio. Farti la sorella della tua ragazza.
> Questi desiderio però è montato come la panna, e ora parti in quarta al solo vedere i polsi della sorella... cioè robe che ti porge un piatto a tavola e te stai a fissare i polsi e ti figuri quadri erotici da film.
> Noi non possiamo avere la certezza se proietti atteggiamenti confidenziali con una persona che 10 anni fa ti ha visto entrare nella sua famiglia o ci sia altro. Sfide, rivalità, avance. Tutto potrebbe essere.
> Ma il fatto non è tanto lei che si lascia sfiorare un seno davanti a tutti (perchè davanti a tutti cosa mai potrai fare???), o si fa toccare un'anca, ma tu che ormai ne hai quasi un ossessione.
> Ti freni perchè è la sorella, ma se fosse stata un altra probabilmente non ti saresti frenato, cosa che infatti non hai fatto, solo che lei ti ha dato il due di picche. Ma il desiderio non è passato.


Non hai capito niente. Pazienza.


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2019)

Indipendentemente che siano provocazioni reali o esaltate dall’immaginazione, io davvero non ci posso pensare a ‘ste cose tra fratelli/sorelle... ma come si fa... :unhappy:

sono superate solo dai pruriti ingiustificabili di padri/madri verso i compagni dei propri figli.. ché ho sentito anche di queste situazioni.

Mah..


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente. Pazienza.


Bè allora spiegati meglio. La descrizione minuziosa dei dettagli di lei fa intendere questo.
Vorrai mica farmi credere che si mette letteralmente a gambe aperte, completamente divaricate mostrando la santa bernarda a tutti??? (stile visita ginecologica) perchè se la mostra a te, la mostra alla sorella, al padre, alla madre, allo zio e a chi gira per casa...
se lo fa quando siete soli e altri non colgono puoi benissimo dirgli "che cavolo stai facendo?" visto che un ragazzo ce l'ha pure lei, può fare certi giochini con lui.


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè allora spiegati meglio. La descrizione minuziosa dei dettagli di lei fa intendere questo.
> Vorrai mica farmi credere che si mette letteralmente a gambe aperte, completamente divaricate mostrando la santa bernarda a tutti??? (stile visita ginecologica) perchè se la mostra a te, la mostra alla sorella, al padre, alla madre, allo zio e a chi gira per casa...
> se lo fa quando siete soli e altri non colgono puoi benissimo dirgli "che cavolo stai facendo?" visto che un ragazzo ce l'ha pure lei, può fare certi giochini con lui.



Non riesci a capire che dopo DIECI ANNI di questa tortura lui e' disperato e stanco.

Essendo giovincello praticamente e' stato traumatizzato sin dall'infanzia da questa scostumata che gli è sempre in casa.

Maddaiiii


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire che dopo DIECI ANNI di questa tortura lui e' disperato e stanco.
> 
> Essendo giovincello praticamente e' stato traumatizzato sin dall'infanzia da questa scostumata che gli è sempre in casa.
> 
> Maddaiiii


[video=youtube_share;hsgxMPfpN6E]https://youtu.be/hsgxMPfpN6E[/video]


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire che dopo DIECI ANNI di questa tortura lui e' disperato e stanco.
> 
> Essendo giovincello praticamente e' stato traumatizzato sin dall'infanzia da questa scostumata che gli è sempre in casa.
> 
> Maddaiiii


Che fai???? mi prendi in giro?


----------



## Foglia (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Che fai???? mi prendi in giro?


Ah, io?


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Indipendentemente che siano provocazioni reali o esaltate dall’immaginazione, io davvero non ci posso pensare a ‘ste cose tra fratelli/sorelle... ma come si fa... :unhappy:
> 
> sono superate solo dai pruriti ingiustificabili di padri/madri verso i compagni dei propri figli.. ché ho sentito anche di queste situazioni.
> 
> Mah..


Macche' fratelli e sorelle, leggi bene tutto e poi ti esprimi e poi non vivo di immaginazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Macche' fratelli e sorelle, leggi bene tutto e poi ti esprimi e poi non vivo di immaginazione.


 vale la pena rischiare il rapporto con la tua fidanzata, per una trombata con la cognata?
Fa pure rima


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vale la pena rischiare il rapporto con la tua fidanzata, per una trombata con la cognata?
> Fa pure rima


E' una situazione ambigua dove mi ci trovo dentro e' molto delicata, intrigante e proibita, del resto il proibito ha sempre attratto.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;hsgxMPfpN6E]https://youtu.be/hsgxMPfpN6E[/video]


Se fosse così tutti i giorni, per questo povero ragazzo questa è una tortura..


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Macche' fratelli e sorelle, leggi bene tutto e poi ti esprimi e poi non vivo di immaginazione.


È evidente che tu non abbia proprio capito ciò che ho scritto.

Avevo già letto tutto e, indipendentente da ciò, qui mi esprimo quando e come voglio.


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È evidente che tu non abbia proprio capito ciò che ho scritto.
> 
> Avevo già letto tutto e, indipendentente da ciò, qui mi esprimo quando e come voglio.


Certo, puoi dire tutte le cavolate che vuoi, ci mancherebbe...la prossima volta esprimiti meglio, magari riesco a capirti.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> mi esprimo quando e come voglio.





Montecristo ha detto:


> esprimiti meglio, magari riesco a capirti.


..
[video=youtube;v-q7l8RnD5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-q7l8RnD5Q[/video]


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> [video=youtube;v-q7l8RnD5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-q7l8RnD5Q[/video]


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


????


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> ????


Un sacco bello


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un sacco bello



Il nesso dov'e'?


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Il nesso dov'e'?


Nessun nesso [emoji16]


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

_SPAZIO PUBBLICITARIO

Sguardi proibiti_ è il nuovo singolo del grande Franco Bastelli, anticipazione di un nuovo album che riprende il suo percorso dopo il clamoroso successo di_ Faccio un casino.
_
[video=youtube_share;zMf64KCZqkU]https://youtu.be/zMf64KCZqkU[/video]


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

UN pezzo che non lascia nessun dubbio,ma non penso proprio che mi incasinero' perche non faro' piu' niente.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> UN pezzo che non lascia nessun dubbio,ma non penso proprio che mi incasinero' perche non faro' piu' niente.


Come disse uno a lavoro e a palazzo tieni sempre a bada il caxxo.


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..
> [video=youtube;v-q7l8RnD5Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-q7l8RnD5Q[/video]


----------



## Montecristo (22 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come disse uno a lavoro e a palazzo tieni sempre a bada il caxxo.


Si certo e a mia cognata chi la tiene a bada??


----------



## Lostris (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Si certo e a mia cognata chi la tiene a bada??


Non sei in grado di “metterla a posto”?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> E' una situazione ambigua dove mi ci trovo dentro e' molto delicata, intrigante e proibita, del resto il proibito ha sempre attratto.


ma al di la di tutto questo ne vale la pena? Se salta fuori tu hai chiuso con tutte e due


----------



## Marjanna (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> UN pezzo che non lascia nessun dubbio,ma non penso proprio che mi incasinero' perche non faro' piu' niente.


Ma non volevo fare la morale a te, è che a volte umorismo e poesia allietano la vita, era una frase di Totò anche se non ricordo la versione originale.


----------



## oriente70 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Si certo e a mia cognata chi la tiene a bada??


Sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi [emoji41].


----------



## oceansize (23 Febbraio 2019)

Se sei uno che si diverte a scrivere minchiate ok, beato te.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Si certo e a mia cognata chi la tiene a bada??


Che faccio? la richiamo? Magari gli dico, quando vieni a casa mia non ti mettere a gambe in mostra e se possibile evita di accarezzarle in mia presenza.



oceansize ha detto:


> Se sei uno che si diverte a scrivere minchiate ok, beato te.


Non mi sono iscritto per scrivere cazzate, ma per sentire i vostri pareri e consigli.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non volevo fare la morale a te, è che a volte umorismo e poesia allietano la vita, era una frase di Totò anche se non ricordo la versione originale.


Marjanna, per me ogni consiglio e' sempre buono



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma al di la di tutto questo ne vale la pena? Se salta fuori tu hai chiuso con tutte e due


Giny scusami ma queste considerazioni li devo fare solo io?



oriente70 ha detto:


> Sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi [emoji41].


Sono piu' confuso che persuaso.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Non mi soni scritto per scrivere cazzate, ma per sentire i vostri pareri e consigli.


 Mettila alla prova. La prendi in disparte e le chiedi che ne pensa di lasciare i rispettivi e mettervi insieme. Così chiarisci. Il problema è se ti dice di si.....  In ogni caso a parte la situazione pruriginosa, non è che non ti devi interrogare su questa situazione, non è che sia una cosa sanissima, non so se mi spiego....


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mettila alla prova. La prendi in disparte e le chiedi che ne pensa di lasciare i rispettivi e mettervi insieme. Così chiarisci. Il problema è se ti dice di si.....  In ogni caso a parte la situazione pruriginosa, non è che non ti devi interrogare su questa situazione, non è che sia una cosa sanissima, non so se mi spiego....


Ti capisco perfettamente, ma la cosa non e' unilaterale, un solo pero' ovvero il fatto che gli ho detto chiaramente le mie intenzioni e si e' seccata oppure ha fatto finta di seccarsi continuando indisturbata le sue attivita' "seduttive"


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente, ma la cosa non e' unilaterale, un solo pero' ovvero il fatto che gli ho detto chiaramente le mie inenzioni e si e' seccato oppure ha fatto finta di seccarsi continuando indisturbata le sue attivita' "seduttive"


  Allora è una che ti vuole "rompere i coglioni" scusa il francesismo ma di questo si tratta. Ti ha relegato in una sorta di impotenza "erettiva". Prova a sottrarti categoricamente e a manifestare fastidio, se tu che sei il suo giocattolino ti sottrai, o ti forza la mano o ti lascia in pace. (Che sarebbe anche meglio).


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora è una che ti vuole "rompere i coglioni" scusa il francesismo ma di questo si tratta. Ti ha relegato in una sorta di impotenza "erettiva". Prova a sottrarti categoricamente e a manifestare fastidio, se tu che sei il suo giocattolino ti sottrai, o ti forza la mano o ti lascia in pace. (Che sarebbe anche meglio).



Sai una cosa? questo e' il miglior consiglio che abbia potuto ricevere in questo contesto, da questo momento gli levero' il suo giocattolino, che vada altrove a giocare. 


Grazie.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Non mi sono iscritto per scrivere cazzate, ma per sentire i vostri pareri e consigli.


Io te ne do uno al giorno per tutta la settimana

Ieri ti ho consigliato di chiederle se è stata punta da un pappatacio in zona inguinale

il mio consiglio di oggi è dirle che la sua "azione seduttiva" ha avuto successo e sei sedotto, e chiederle " e adesso che succede?"

E sentire che risponde


----------



## oceansize (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente, ma la cosa non e' unilaterale, un solo pero' ovvero il fatto che *gli* ho detto chiaramente le mie inenzioni e si e' seccato oppure ha fatto finta di seccarsi continuando indisturbata le sue attivita' "seduttive"


Intanto ti prego, quando ti riferisci ad una donna si usa il pronome *le.
*la responsabilità di quello che succederà è tua adesso. Lei è un po’ zoccola, profumiera, nei confronti della sorella inqualificabile, ma tu non hai 13 anni che ragioni solo col pisello, quindi qualcosa puoi fare. Vi vedete spesso tutti insieme? Non c’è modo di evitare?


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io te ne do uno al giorno per tutta la settimana
> 
> Ieri ti ho consigliato di chiederle se è stata punta da un pappatacio in zona inguinale
> 
> ...


Complimenti la sua registrazione e' avvenuta con successo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Sai una cosa? questo e' il miglior consiglio che abbia potuto ricevere in questo contesto, da questo momento gli levero' il suo giocattolino, che vada altrove a giocare.
> 
> 
> Grazie.


 poco sopra hai affermato
" chi tiene a bada mia cognata?"
 La risposta l'avevi già, TU come ti ha detto [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Intanto ti prego, quando ti riferisci ad una donna si usa il pronome *le.
> *la responsabilità di quello che succederà è tua adesso. Lei è un po’ zoccola, profumiera, nei confronti della sorella inqualificabile, ma tu non hai 13 anni che ragioni solo col pisello, quindi qualcosa puoi fare. Vi vedete spesso tutti insieme? Non c’è modo di evitare?


Prof non spacchiamo il capello in quattro, si e' vero che la responsabilita' "potrebbe" ricadere su di me, ma ad ogni azione esiste una reazione, ovvero e lei la causa scatenante di tutto cio' e se non ha ancora detto niente a nessuno vuol dire che ama divertirsi con il suo gocattolo del momento, per quanto riguarda il fatto di vederci la cosa dipende da me e ti assicuro che ci vediamo solo quando non ne posso fare a meno, in estate ci ha invitati a trascorrere una settimana di vacanze al mare (a casa del suo ragazzo) in una localita' diversa della mia, mi pregava di andarci con voce suadente sguardi ammiccanti con frasi tipo " vieni non te ne pentirai" la mia ragazza li che sperava in un mio consenso io invece ho rifiutato.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> poco sopra hai affermato
> " chi tiene a bada mia cognata?"
> La risposta l'avevi già, TU come ti ha detto @_spleen_


 Dammela tu la risposta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Dammela tu la risposta.


 ci fai o ci sei, abbi pazienza.
Tu sei l'unico che può tenerla a bada, tu sei quello che decide. 
Già ti sei sbilanciato. Chiuso volta pagina.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci fai o ci sei, abbi pazienza.
> Tu sei l'unico che può tenerla a bada, tu sei quello che decide.
> Già ti sei sbilanciato. Chiuso volta pagina.


Ok faro' cosi', sperando che questo fine settimana si stia a "cuccia"


----------



## Foglia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ok faro' cosi', sperando che questo fine settimana si stia a "cuccia"


Cosa speri che stia a cuccia?


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa speri che stia a cuccia?


Esatto, che la smetta con questi giochini del piffero.


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Benvenuto 

Probabilmente, invece di pensare a come metterla a pecora, potresti iniziare a pensare di essere oggetto di avances non desiderate che non riesci a gestire. E che ti creano disturbo e diminuzione della qualità concreta della vita.

E se fossi al tuo posto, esattamente questo direi alla protagonista dei tuoi racconti. 
Giusto per ridarle indietro il suo fare in conseguenze. E mettere distanza. 
E anche valutare la sua capacità di comprensione. 

Se poi dimostra di non comprendere, direi di trattarla come una che non comprende. 

Di mio non condivido il rispondere a provocazioni con provocazioni. Significa nutrire la dinamica e finire per perderne il controllo. O sprecare tempo ed energie per la lotta per il controllo....e che due palle...a mio avviso eh.

Poi c'è a chi piace questo tipo di giochetti. 

Se fosse la tua ragazza ad essere nella tua posizione e nel ruolo di sua sorella ci fosse un tuo ipotetico fratello....come la vedresti la situazione?


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Probabilmente, invece di pensare a come metterla a pecora, potresti iniziare a pensare di essere oggetto di avances non desiderate che non riesci a gestire. E che ti creano disturbo e diminuzione della qualità concreta della vita.
> 
> ...


tu sei proprio certa che a luilì certe attenzioni non garbino


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu sei proprio certa che a luilì certe attenzioni non garbino


io mi fermo allo scritto 

La domanda se la cognata ci sta oppure no a me sembra un distrattore. 
Lo sa già. Ci ha provato e quella lo ha ignorato. Quindi, non ci sta. Per ora. 
E' evidente. 

Il resto invece mi pare parecchio ingarbugliato. A diversi livelli.
Fra cui quello del maschio king of the universe attraverso il cazzo


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

boh io non ci nulla di ingarbugliato.

abbiamo una sorella della fidanzata che si diverte a tirare scemo il nostro amico, il quale non ha capito il gioco, ma che gode per la levigazione a specchio dell'ego data dalla situazione torbida e proibita.   e si chiede se mai si passerà dalla levigazione dell'ego alla ricromatura della cappella

la risposta evidente a mio parere è no, ma accettarla farebbe finire il gioco, e se l'essenza del piacere è il gioco stesso, perchè disvelare una verità che lo farebbe concludere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh io non ci nulla di ingarbugliato.
> 
> abbiamo una sorella della fidanzata che si diverte a tirare scemo il nostro amico, il quale non ha capito il gioco, ma che gode per la levigazione a specchio dell'ego data dalla situazione torbida e proibita.   e si chiede se mai si passerà dalla levigazione dell'ego alla ricromatura della cappella
> 
> la risposta evidente a mio parere è no, ma accettarla farebbe finire il gioco, e se l'essenza del piacere è il gioco stesso, perchè disvelare una verità che lo farebbe concludere?


 in questo caso vorrebbe dire saper  per gestire il gioco. Ma lui non ne è capace.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo caso vorrebbe dire saper  per gestire il gioco. Ma lui non ne è capace.


infatti secondo me il divertimento della sorella sta nel vedere come lui reagisce in modo irregolare ed inconsapevole


----------



## Foglia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti secondo me il divertimento della sorella sta nel vedere come lui reagisce in modo irregolare ed inconsapevole


E questa per dieci anni e' andata avanti a vedere che effetto fa qualche provocazione, e lui per dieci anni a fantasticarci su? Stiamo parlando di dieci anni, non dieci giorni. Nel frattempo sono invecchiati dietro sto gioco, altro che giovincelli....
Ma che du bal


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

ognuno si diverte come può


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> io mi fermo allo scritto
> 
> :


Il problema è che è il "suo scritto"

E cioè che lui si sente sotto provocazione, che non vuol dire affatto che lo sia

Peraltro ci sono moltitudini di femmine campionesse olimpiche nel negare al "dunque" quello che in origine pareva evidente 

Il classico "ma che ti sei messo in testa?"

Risposta che lui, nei fatti, avrebbe anche già avuto..

Per cui la cognata non ha alcun problema (ha già dato) e il "problema" lo ha tutto lui e le sue "inequivocabili visioni"

Secondo me


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Complimenti la sua registrazione e' avvenuta con successo.


Si grazie, ma serve a poco, perché ascolti e sei interessato solo i pareri delle femmine, e si vede lontano 500 km :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E questa per dieci anni e' andata avanti a vedere che effetto fa qualche provocazione, e lui per dieci anni a fantasticarci su? Stiamo parlando di dieci anni, non dieci giorni. Nel frattempo sono invecchiati dietro sto gioco, altro che giovincelli....
> Ma che du bal


se la cosa dura da 10 anni, direi che lei lo vede come un fratello, quindi si sente libera di vivere con molta libertà anche in presenza di lui


----------



## Foglia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la cosa dura da 10 anni, direi che lei lo vede come un fratello, quindi si sente libera di vivere con molta libertà anche in presenza di lui


Come essere in una famiglia perfetta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Come essere in una famiglia perfetta.


 più che perfetta disinvolta


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la cosa dura da 10 anni, direi che lei lo vede come un fratello, quindi si sente libera di vivere con molta libertà anche in presenza di lui


Vive in liberta' a casa e in presenza di una persona che gli ha detto che se la vuole trombare??
Io nei suoi panni sarei molto abbottonato e composto e non gli darei nessun adito di pensare a segarsi il cervello mentalmente, ma da quello che ho letto fino ad adesso mi avete fatto capire una cosa, gli piace divertirsi con questo giocattolo, e non ammettera' mai e poi mai le sue provocazioni,a questo punto vediamo dove ci portera' questa strada, una cosa e' certa non la caghero' per nessun motivo.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la cosa dura da 10 anni, direi che lei lo vede come un fratello, quindi si sente libera di vivere con molta libertà anche in presenza di lui


Scusami, ma questo mio pensiero va avanti da pochi mesi, sono io che ho notato  queste cose evidenti ho fatto il riepilogo "retroattivo decennale"


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si grazie, ma serve a poco, perché ascolti e sei interessato solo i pareri delle femmine, e si vede lontano 500 km :carneval:


Assolutamente no, ascolto a tutti e faccio tesoro di tutto cio, e il parere sembra quasi unanime, ovvero mi sta prendendo per i fondelli come gli sta piacendo a lei.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh io non ci nulla di ingarbugliato.
> 
> abbiamo una sorella della fidanzata che si diverte a tirare scemo il nostro amico, il quale non ha capito il gioco, ma che gode per la levigazione a specchio dell'ego data dalla situazione torbida e proibita.   e si chiede se mai si passerà dalla levigazione dell'ego alla ricromatura della cappella
> 
> la risposta evidente a mio parere è no, ma accettarla farebbe finire il gioco, e se l'essenza del piacere è il gioco stesso, perchè disvelare una verità che lo farebbe concludere?


Hai centrato in pieno il bersaglio e alla luce dei fatti che suggerisci?


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vive in liberta' a casa e in presenza di una persona che gli ha detto che se la vuole trombare??
> Io nei suoi panni sarei molto abbottonato e composto e non gli darei nessun adito di pensare a segarsi il cervello mentalmente, ma da quello che ho letto fino ad adesso mi avete fatto capire una cosa, gli piace divertirsi con questo giocattolo, e non ammettera' mai e poi mai le sue provocazioni,a questo punto vediamo dove ci portera' questa strada, una cosa e' certa non la caghero' per nessun motivo.


Tanto la caghi nella tua mente, e lei lo percepisce.
Montecristo se tanto ti infastidiva, te l'ho già scritto, anzichè dirle che te la saresti volentieri trombata facevi l'opposto, bastata un "_wè bimba che cavolo stai cercando di fare? ti frega qualcosa di tua sorella?_".
Ormai la frittata è fatta, nel senso che ti ha preso all'amo. 
Quindi la domanda da fare semmai dovrebbe essere: come faccio a sganciarmi da quell'amo?
O se proprio non ci riesci: come faccio ad allontanarlo?
Con questa donna se continuerai il rapporto con la sorella ti ci troverai sempre ad avere a che fare. E' normale che la sorella la voglia presente nella sua vita.
Non so a questo punto come te la vivi, se come una "sfida" interna dei tuoi sensi o altro. Io proverei ad agire in quella visione di dettagli che TU trovi provocanti, e guardarla nell'insieme, nei suoi difetti di persone.
Non so se mi capisci.

Ti è già successo di masturbarti pensando a lei o di fare l'amore con la tua ragazza pensando a lei?
Se si -quale delle due- e come ti sei sentito?


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benvenuto
> 
> Probabilmente, invece di pensare a come metterla a pecora, potresti iniziare a pensare di essere oggetto di avances non desiderate che non riesci a gestire. E che ti creano disturbo e diminuzione della qualità concreta della vita.
> 
> ...


.
Fino ad adesso nessuno ha capito niente


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tanto la caghi nella tua mente, e lei lo percepisce.
> Montecristo se tanto ti infastidiva, te l'ho già scritto, anzichè dirle che te la saresti volentieri trombata facevi l'opposto, bastata un "_wè bimba che cavolo stai cercando di fare? ti frega qualcosa di tua sorella?_".
> Ormai la frittata è fatta, nel senso che ti ha preso all'amo.
> Quindi la domanda da fare semmai dovrebbe essere: come faccio a sganciarmi da quell'amo?
> ...


Quando sto con la mia ragazza lei e' lontana mille miglia dai miei pensieri, figurati se dovrei pensarla in quei momenti li'. Per quanto riguarda il fatto di richiamarla non posso e non voglio, non perche' si rompe il giocattolo ma perche con tutto il resto della famiglia vivo un rapporto idilliaco. e se la richiamo in privato mi dira' che sono pazzo e visionario, la migliore soluzione e' quella di "sganciarmi dall'amo" e non pensare che sia difficile. ma accetto suggerimenti.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Quando sto con la mia ragazza lei e' lontana mille miglia dai miei pensieri, figurati se dovrei pensarla in quei momenti li'. Per quanto riguarda il fatto di richiamarla non posso e non voglio, non perche' si rompe il giocattolo ma perche con tutto il resto della famiglia vivo un rapporto idilliaco. e se la richiamo in privato mi dira' che sono pazzo e visionario, la migliore soluzione e' quella di "sganciarmi dall'amo" e non pensare che sia difficile. ma accetto suggerimenti.


E' difficile se sei ben ancorato all'amo. Intanto partire dicendosi: gente son qui appeso a sto amo.
E trovare modi rocamboleschi per sfiorarle un seno non mi pare proprio una grande idea.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh io non ci nulla di ingarbugliato.
> 
> abbiamo una sorella della fidanzata che si diverte a tirare scemo il nostro amico, il quale non ha capito il gioco, ma che gode per la levigazione a specchio dell'ego data dalla situazione torbida e proibita.   e si chiede se mai si passerà dalla levigazione dell'ego alla ricromatura della cappella
> 
> la risposta evidente a mio parere è no, ma accettarla farebbe finire il gioco, e se l'essenza del piacere è il gioco stesso, perchè disvelare una verità che lo farebbe concludere?


Si ok, ho avuto il sospetto che lei volesse giocare e magari e' in cerca di consensi, ma ti assicuro che il gioco e' finito, appena iniziera' a lanciare "l'amo" gli daro' un bel due di picche, come? mi comportero' l'esatto contrario di quello che si aspetta.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E' difficile se sei ben ancorato all'amo. Intanto partire dicendosi: gente son qui appeso a sto amo.
> E trovare modi rocamboleschi per sfiorarle un seno non mi pare proprio una grande idea.


Il discorso del seno e' una  una cosa del passato, per quanto riguarda l'amo lo sto per sputare via, stop.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in questo caso vorrebbe dire saper  per gestire il gioco. Ma lui non ne è capace.


Ginevra65, di cosa io non ne sono capace? di mollarla oppure di trrrr


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Hai centrato in pieno il bersaglio e alla luce dei fatti che suggerisci?


parti dal concetto che non te la darà mai, altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto la prima volta che ti sei fatto sotto.

dato che dici di essere nella fascia d'età 35-40, sei grandicello a sufficienza per prendere una donna da parte e dirle che il giochino ti ha stancato e che è ora di smetterla e che in ogni caso non le darai più corda.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Il discorso del seno e' una  una cosa del passato, per quanto riguarda l'amo lo sto per sputare via, stop.


Davvero? Io la trovo una cosa complicata, anche se gli ami a cui ci attacchiamo a volte son ben contorti. Son mica ami semplici di quelli per pesci, son tutti annodati e van a piantarsi in fondo. Ma ognuno ha i suoi e saran fatti in modo diverso.
Se tu puoi levarti di mezzo con poco, mi chiedo perchè ci sei rimasto tanto tempo. Forse pensavi fosse un amo duplice? Il passato degno di nota a cui accennavi sarà mica quello di un "castigatore"?


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> parti dal concetto che non te la darà mai, altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto la prima volta che ti sei fatto sotto.
> 
> dato che dici di essere nella fascia d'età 35-40, sei grandicello a sufficienza per prendere una donna da parte e dirle che il giochino ti ha stancato e che è ora di smetterla e che in ogni caso non le darai più corda.


Negherebbe tutto spudoratamente, c'èra un periodo che mi guardava con insistenza ovunque eravamo e gli mandai un mess. CHISSA' COSA PENSI QUANDO MI GUARDI. RISPOSTA: IO TI GUARDO? FORSE HAI DELLE ALLUCINAZIONI. era evidente il fatto che negasse l'evidenza senno' mi avrebbe dato una risposta tipo  SE TI HO GUARDATO SICURAMENTE ERA UN CASO.  secondo me si puo' fare calare il buio, o meglio quanto e' successo e' successo,da ora in avanti e' tutta nata storia.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Davvero? Io la trovo una cosa complicata, anche se gli ami a cui ci attacchiamo a volte son ben contorti. Son mica ami semplici di quelli per pesci, son tutti annodati e van a piantarsi in fondo. Ma ognuno ha i suoi e saran fatti in modo diverso.
> Se tu puoi levarti di mezzo con poco, mi chiedo perchè ci sei rimasto tanto tempo. Forse pensavi fosse un amo duplice? Il passato degno di nota a cui accennavi sarà mica quello di un "castigatore"?


Fidati conosco bene le donne e in voi ho cercato delle conferme ai miei pensieri, per quanto riduarda i miei trascorsi non sono del tutto pacati,anzi molto burrascosi.


----------



## Marjanna (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Fidati conosco bene le donne e in voi ho cercato delle conferme ai miei pensieri, per quanto riduarda i miei trascorsi non sono del tutto pacati,anzi molto burrascosi.


Io mi fido se fida [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] te ti fidi?


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> boh io non ci nulla di ingarbugliato.
> 
> abbiamo una sorella della fidanzata che si diverte a tirare scemo il nostro amico, il quale non ha capito il gioco, ma che gode per la levigazione a specchio dell'ego data dalla situazione torbida e proibita.   e si chiede se mai si passerà dalla levigazione dell'ego alla ricromatura della cappella
> 
> la risposta evidente a mio parere è no, ma accettarla farebbe finire il gioco, e se l'essenza del piacere è il gioco stesso, perchè disvelare una verità che lo farebbe concludere?



Beh...de gustibus 

A me, mi conosci, i giochi piacciono partecipati. 
Se avessi intorno un maschio che mi si lucida il pacco a gambe aperte, fratello o non fratello, la levigata gliela darei io 

E non tanto perchè si lucida il pacco, ma perchè i giochetti di provocazione mi piacevano anni fa...adesso le provocazioni, se me le mettono su un vassoio d'argento le uso per il mio piacere. 

A prescindere dal fatto che il mio piacere corrisponda al provocatore. 
Anzi, sotto provocazione, il mio piacere sarebbe gustarmi il suo piacere spegnersi lentamente. 

La trombata passerebbe proprio in secondo piano.

Ma in effetti in mezzo alla gambe io ho la figa. :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che è il "suo scritto"
> 
> E cioè che lui si sente sotto provocazione, che non vuol dire affatto che lo sia
> 
> ...


E' il motivo per cui tendo a fermarmi allo scritto.


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> .
> Fino ad adesso nessuno ha capito niente


...è un mondo difficile e vita intensa, felicità a momenti e futuro incerto :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...de gustibus   A me, mi conosci, i giochi piacciono partecipati.  Se avessi intorno un maschio che mi si lucida il pacco a gambe aperte, fratello o non fratello, la levigata gliela darei io   E non tanto perchè si lucida il pacco, ma perchè i giochetti di provocazione mi piacevano anni fa...adesso le provocazioni, se me le mettono su un vassoio d'argento le uso per il mio piacere.   A prescindere dal fatto che il mio piacere corrisponda al provocatore.  Anzi, sotto provocazione, il mio piacere sarebbe gustarmi il suo piacere spegnersi lentamente.   La trombata passerebbe proprio in secondo piano.  Ma in effetti in mezzo alla gambe io ho la figa. :carneval:


  stai diventando pigra


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è che è il "suo scritto"
> 
> E cioè che lui si sente sotto provocazione, che non vuol dire affatto che lo sia
> 
> ...


Esattissimo.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è un mondo difficile e vita intensa, felicità a momenti e futuro incerto :carneval:



Futuro certissimo, o meglio stare con sua sorella e lei che mi guardera' finche' vita avra'. Punto.


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai diventando pigra


beh...in effetti mi basta mettermi comoda su un divano e allargare le gambe accarezzandomi l'interno coscia, un po' di lingua sulle labbra e una carezzina ai boccoli 

perchè mai dovrei sprecare fatica quando non serve? 

Per far fatica, ne deve valer la pena. Non pensi?


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Futuro certissimo, o meglio stare con sua sorella e lei che mi guardera' finche' vita avra'. Punto.


Mi sono sempre piaciuti i fermi propositi! 
In particolare quelli che puntano all'eternità.

Affascinante.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...in effetti mi basta mettermi comoda su un divano e allargare le gambe accarezzandomi l'interno coscia, un po' di lingua sulle labbra e una carezzina ai boccoli   perchè mai dovrei sprecare fatica quando non serve?   Per far fatica, ne deve valer la pena. Non pensi?


  lo penso sì.   lo sai che sono pigro


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo penso sì.   lo sai che sono pigro


bella virtù, la pigrizia


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

molto sottovalutata


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> molto sottovalutata


meglio così...mi auguro che si continui sulla linea della sottovalutazione!


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

noi diciamo nulla a nessuno, così non gli viene il dubbio


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> noi diciamo nulla a nessuno, così non gli viene il dubbio


Infatti...shhhh...


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

una birra?


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> una birra?


...un tè


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2019)

stiamo proprio invecchiando

limone?


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre piaciuti i fermi propositi!
> In particolare quelli che puntano all'eternità.
> 
> Affascinante.


Tutto cio' significa il fatto di sapere quello che si vuole con certezza dalla vita.


----------



## Montecristo (23 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...in effetti mi basta mettermi comoda su un divano e allargare le gambe accarezzandomi l'interno coscia, un po' di lingua sulle labbra e una carezzina ai boccoli
> 
> perchè mai dovrei sprecare fatica quando non serve?
> 
> Per far fatica, ne deve valer la pena. Non pensi?


Sei certa di trovare un altro polletto come me?


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stiamo proprio invecchiando
> 
> limone?


Sì, ti ringrazio

Mi piace


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Sei certa di trovare un altro polletto come me?


Ho una spiccata preferenza per i lupi


----------



## ipazia (23 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Tutto cio' significa il fatto di sapere quello che si vuole con certezza dalla vita.


Nell'illusione che la Vita si prostri...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vive in liberta' a casa e in presenza di una persona che gli ha detto che se la vuole trombare??
> Io nei suoi panni sarei molto abbottonato e composto e non gli darei nessun adito di pensare a segarsi il cervello mentalmente, ma da quello che ho letto fino ad adesso mi avete fatto capire una cosa, gli piace divertirsi con questo giocattolo, e non ammettera' mai e poi mai le sue provocazioni,a questo punto vediamo dove ci portera' questa strada, una cosa e' certa non la caghero' per nessun motivo.


quindi non c'è stato nessun cambiamento da parte sua dopo la tua proposta? Anche piccolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Scusami, ma questo mio pensiero va avanti da pochi mesi, sono io che ho notato  queste cose evidenti ho fatto il riepilogo "retroattivo decennale"


 di recente cosa è successo, che ti ha fatto fare il riepilogo


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ginevra65, di cosa io non ne sono capace? di mollarla oppure di trrrr


tua cognata non ci sta,quindi il tradimento non è previsto. dovresti essere in grado , ogni qualvolta esagera di rimbeccarla davanti a tutti. 
Tipo si siede a gambe aperte, dirle tranquillamente che le si vedono le mutandine e che forse è meglio sedersi più composta.


----------



## Jacaranda (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tua cognata non ci sta,quindi il tradimento non è previsto. dovresti essere in grado , ogni qualvolta esagera di rimbeccarla davanti a tutti.
> Tipo si siede a gambe aperte, dirle tranquillamente che le si vedono le mutandine e che forse è meglio sedersi più composta.


Credo che se mia sorella provasse a provocare il mio compagno me ne accorgerei .... Se non se ne accorge la sorella significa che non c’e nulla di cui doversi  accorgere e probabilmente è lui che ingigantisce ormai ogni gesto o azione ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che se mia sorella provasse a provocare il mio compagno me ne accorgerei .... Se non se ne accorge la sorella significa che non c’e nulla di cui doversi  accorgere e probabilmente è lui che ingigantisce ormai ogni gesto o azione ....


probabile, però se rimarca che certi atteggiamenti non gli piacciono potrebbe mettere un limite alla confidenza.
Per quanto riguarda il rapporto tra sorelle ci si fida molto, certe cose si notano solo se tra i 2 nasce una certa intesa


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> probabile, però se rimarca che certi atteggiamenti non gli piacciono potrebbe mettere un limite alla confidenza.
> Per quanto riguarda il rapporto tra sorelle ci si fida molto, certe cose si notano solo se tra i 2 nasce una certa intesa


Certo che potrebbe porre un limite, non è mica un mollusco senza spina dorsale, oltretutto ha anche una certa... non lo fa perché non vuole. 

Per me sul discorso sorelle/fratelli la fiducia c’entra relativamente...
se mia sorella di mettesse sul divano a gambe aperte a prendere aria, indipendentemente che nella stanza ci sia mio marito, mio figlio, mio nonno o un amico, come minimo si prende uno scapellotto e un “ma sei scimunita?!”.

E non è perché sono la maggiore. 

Cazzo ma decoro e buone maniere... ohhhh l’ho detto.
Adesso mi sento novantenne :rotfl:

Poi se invece fosse semplicemente una tecnica per misurare il suo potere seduttivo, o per divertirsi a veder defluire il sangue dal cervello del povero malcapitato... beh è un altro discorso.
Ma niente che un essere pensante non possa essere in grado di gestire.


----------



## bluestar02 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che se mia sorella provasse a provocare il mio compagno me ne accorgerei .... Se non se ne accorge la sorella significa che non c’e nulla di cui doversi  accorgere e probabilmente è lui che ingigantisce ormai ogni gesto o azione ....


Sì è assolutamente logico.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Febbraio 2019)

Forse [MENTION=10190]Montecristo[/MENTION] è già abituato ad avere altri rapporti quando si presenta l'occasione.
Non si sarebbe tirato indietro neppure in questo caso, nonostante i vincoli di famiglia.

Probabilmente voleva solo pareri per capire come potesse viverla lei, capire se ci giocava o meno.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io mi fido se fida [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] te ti fidi?


In casi come questi, sempre sulla parola


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Certo che potrebbe porre un limite, non è mica un mollusco senza spina dorsale, oltretutto ha anche una certa... non lo fa perché non vuole.
> 
> Per me sul discorso sorelle/fratelli la fiducia c’entra relativamente...
> se mia sorella di mettesse sul divano a gambe aperte a prendere aria, indipendentemente che nella stanza ci sia mio marito, mio figlio, mio nonno o un amico, come minimo si prende uno scapellotto e un “ma sei scimunita?!”.
> ...


per quanto riguarda i comportamenti dipende dalle abitudini di una famiglia. 
Di conseguenza il "comportamento" della sorella nel contesto famigliare e normale.
Credo che lui abbia in questo momento subito il fascino di questi atteggiamenti. Lei il no lo ha detto.

Il problema non esiste se non nel suo pensiero.
Resta solo da parte di questo fidanzato mettere dei limiti.


----------



## Montecristo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi non c'è stato nessun cambiamento da parte sua dopo la tua proposta? Anche piccolo


Assolutamente no, tutto come prima, anzi di piu' o forse adesso sto notando cose che prima non li consideravo, ma il chido batte sempre li'.


----------



## Montecristo (25 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho una spiccata preferenza per i lupi


Gia' i polletti come me non li consideri nemmeno ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, tutto come prima, anzi di piu' o forse adesso sto notando cose che prima non li consideravo, ma il chido batte sempre li'.


Il tuo chiodo batte sempre lì

Ora più che mai devi allertarti. Ora lei è certa


----------



## Montecristo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di recente cosa è successo, che ti ha fatto fare il riepilogo


Tutto quello che ho detto nelle varie discussioni fatte in questo contesto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2019)

Io ho situazioni molto simili con la cognata di mia moglie (è sua cognata, non mia) e la mamma di un amichetto di mio figlio.
La sensazione è che vogliano solo "giocare" un pochino, senza passare a scelte serie ed impegnative (oltre che pericolose e francamente ingestibili).
Ma è tanto più bona della tua ragazza? Non vorrei che tu avessi la frustrazione di aver acchiappato la sorella cessa (perdona la franchezza).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Febbraio 2019)

Vedere le proprie reazioni come effetto della volontà di altri di causarle è un errore frequente.
Mi ricordo che con mio marito avevo riso molto di miei gesti che lui aveva interpretato come avances intenzionali che erano invece stati non solo non intenzionali, ma neppure consapevoli di aver portato a un contatto.
Ho visto molte ragazze, ad esempio, abituate ai pantaloni, incapaci di sedersi decentemente con una gonna. 
Tutte le fantasie di Montecristo (che nick sprecato!) sono da racconto erotico di bassa qualità o da psicoterapia, a piacere.


----------



## Montecristo (25 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riesci a capire che dopo DIECI ANNI di questa tortura lui e' disperato e stanco.
> 
> Essendo giovincello praticamente e' stato traumatizzato sin dall'infanzia da questa scostumata che gli è sempre in casa.
> 
> Maddaiiii


Guarda che non si e' mai traumatizzato nessuno, specie per un triangolino di pizzo,figuriamoci per certi atteggiamenti ambigui.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il tuo chiodo batte sempre lì
> 
> Ora più che mai devi allertarti. Ora lei è certa


Ora lei e' certa cosa?



Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io ho situazioni molto simili con la cognata di mia moglie (è sua cognata, non mia) e la mamma di un amichetto di mio figlio.
> La sensazione è che vogliano solo "giocare" un pochino, senza passare a scelte serie ed impegnative (oltre che pericolose e francamente ingestibili).
> Ma è tanto più bona della tua ragazza? Non vorrei che tu avessi la frustrazione di aver acchiappato la sorella cessa (perdona la franchezza).


Non te lo lascio dire anzi, la mia raga ha un fisico asciutto e snello, lei invece e' cicciottella anzi piu' che cicciottella.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedere le proprie reazioni come effetto della volontà di altri di causarle è un errore frequente.
> Mi ricordo che con mio marito avevo riso molto di miei gesti che lui aveva interpretato come avances intenzionali che erano invece stati non solo non intenzionali, ma neppure consapevoli di aver portato a un contatto.
> Ho visto molte ragazze, ad esempio, abituate ai pantaloni, incapaci di sedersi decentemente con una gonna.
> Tutte le fantasie di Montecristo (che nick sprecato!) sono da racconto erotico di bassa qualità o da psicoterapia, a piacere.


Sei contraddittoria cone il tuo quoziente intellettivo, prima dici che soo cose che succedono frequenti, persino tuo marito aveva interpretato male il tuo atteggiamento e a me dici co sono una persona di bassa lega??? Trovati un tipo bravo senno' rimani impantanata dentro il tuo subinconscio contraddittorio.



ipazia ha detto:


> Nell'illusione che la Vita si prostri...


Guarda che io non vivo di illusioni, anzi...


----------



## Bruja (25 Febbraio 2019)

Fosse un bestiario vedrei la sorella gattamorta "annusala che mi piuace" come una mangusta, il giocoliere arrapato e fidanzato come il cobra ondeggiante e perdente e la sorella che potrebbe essere il drone che li becca dall'alto... 
Come campionario di varia umanità non c'è male


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Non te lo lascio dire anzi, la mia raga ha un fisico asciutto e snello, lei invece e' cicciottella anzi piu' che cicciottella.


Non chiedermi perché, ma sospettavo questa risposta...


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Gia' i polletti come me non li consideri nemmeno ...


Pensa che non li mangio manco allo spiedo...:carneval:



Montecristo ha detto:


> Guarda che io non vivo di illusioni, anzi...


Non ho motivo per dubitare del contrario 



Epperò ti appropri di ogni provocazione come se fosse roba tua, eh....
Pensa...è questo uno dei motivi per cui un paio di cosce aperte ti si ficcano nel cervello come un chiodo. 
Te ne appropri come se fosse roba tua...non essendo tua, ci resti invischiato dentro. 

Più che come un polletto, come un topolino nel vischio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che non li mangio manco allo spiedo...:carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ipazia, che ti farei se ti avessi tra le mani...


----------



## ipazia (25 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ipazia, che ti farei se ti avessi tra le mani...


E' il culo...:carneval:

[video=youtube;FxDclkORgI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxDclkORgI0[/video]



Ciao Orbis!!! 
come va?


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non chiedermi perché, ma sospettavo questa risposta...


Ogni uno di noi abbiamo una nostra realta' io so la mia tu sai la tua????? sospetta quello che ti pare non me ne puo' fregare piu' di tanto.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che non li mangio manco allo spiedo...:carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedo che leggi poco e ignori tutto cio' che scrivo. pazienza.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fosse un bestiario vedrei la sorella gattamorta "annusala che mi piuace" come una mangusta, il giocoliere arrapato e fidanzato come il cobra ondeggiante e perdente e la sorella che potrebbe essere il drone che li becca dall'alto...
> Come campionario di varia umanità non c'è male


IO mi chiedo solo una cosa, ma sto parlando con dei giullari oppure con persone che vivono sotto il nosto cielo.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che se mia sorella provasse a provocare il mio compagno me ne accorgerei .... Se non se ne accorge la sorella significa che non c’e nulla di cui doversi  accorgere e probabilmente è lui che ingigantisce ormai ogni gesto o azione ....



Tu sei tra di quelle che non leggono niente o non vedono niente, quando l'ho provocata io davanti a tutti chi se ne' accorto???


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Tu sei tra di quelle che non leggono niente o non vedono niente, quando l'ho provocata io davanti a tutti chi se ne' accorto???


mi sono persa delle parti , non ho letto tutto. In che senso l'hai provocata davanti a tutti


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> IO mi chiedo solo una cosa, ma sto parlando con dei giullari oppure con persone che vivono sotto il nosto cielo.





Montecristo ha detto:


> Tu sei tra di quelle che non leggono niente o non vedono niente, quando l'ho provocata io davanti a tutti chi se ne' accorto???


Abbi pazienza, Montecristo, ma non si capisce una sega di quello che vuoi.
Vuoi sapere se la sorella ci sta?
Sì, ti vuole fare. E' una zoccola. e lo sai. 
Proponile una cosa a tre con la tua fidanzata, vedrai che ci sta.
Poi mi racconti come è andata.
Ciao.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io te ne do uno al giorno per tutta la settimana
> 
> Ieri ti ho consigliato di chiederle se è stata punta da un pappatacio in zona inguinale
> 
> ...



Sei in ritardo!!!


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sei in ritardo!!!


Guardarla così..


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guardarla così..


Non riesco a visualizzare l'immagine da telefono.

Appena posso lo faccio.

Sei in mora anche per il consiglio di ieri, se non sbaglio.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riesco a visualizzare l'immagine da telefono.
> 
> Appena posso lo faccio.
> 
> Sei in mora anche per il consiglio di ieri, se non sbaglio.


Siediti prima però, è meglio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Siediti prima però, è meglio.


Grazie!


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non riesco a visualizzare l'immagine da telefono.


Me lo dicono tutte, quando gli mando una foto di me in biancheria intima


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Me lo dicono tutte, quando gli mando una foto di me in biancheria intima


Ma la foto e' ad immagine intera, o cosa?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma la foto e' ad immagine intera, o cosa?


Poi la vedi

È un consiglio prezioso x Montecristo

Se lo segue, vedrai che la cognata si sblocca


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Poi la vedi
> 
> È un consiglio prezioso x Montecristo
> 
> Se lo segue, vedrai che la cognata si sblocca


Nel pomeriggio posterò le mie impressioni!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ogni uno di noi abbiamo una nostra realta' io so la mia tu sai la tua????? sospetta quello che ti pare non me ne puo' fregare piu' di tanto.





Montecristo ha detto:


> Vedo che leggi poco e ignori tutto cio' che scrivo. pazienza.





Montecristo ha detto:


> Tu sei tra di quelle che non leggono niente o non vedono niente, quando l'ho provocata io davanti a tutti chi se ne' accorto???


Sei italiano?


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Tu sei tra di quelle che non leggono niente o non vedono niente, quando l'ho provocata io davanti a tutti chi se ne' accorto???


Ma tu piuttosto ti sei letto?  
Porello...colpa della cattivone che ti provoca e tu, che non vorresti mai e poi mai..però sei omo’ ..e la carne e’ carne ....
La cattivona... 
se non fosse che c’hai 40 anni saresti anche divertente ....


----------



## Vera (26 Febbraio 2019)

Italiano o non italiano io adesso voglio sapere come va a finire :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Italiano o non italiano io adesso voglio sapere come va a finire :carneval:


Se segue i miei consigli, andrà a finire sicuramente bene

Però preferisce azzuffarsi con le femmine del forum, mentre la cognata è lì davanti che si smantrugia la topa

Mah.. valli a capire te, i giovani di oggi


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Italiano o non italiano io adesso voglio sapere come va a finire :carneval:


Mi sembra il minimo.
Dopo tutti i consigli opportuni che gli abbiamo dato.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Italiano o non italiano io adesso voglio sapere come va a finire :carneval:


Sapere che non è italiano sarebbe una consolazione per la scuola.


----------



## Vera (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se segue i miei consigli, andrà a finire sicuramente bene
> 
> Però preferisce azzuffarsi con le femmine del forum, mentre la cognata è lì davanti che si smantrugia la topa
> 
> Mah.. valli a capire te, i giovani di oggi





danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra il minimo.
> Dopo tutti i consigli opportuni che gli abbiamo dato.


Più che consigli aveva bisogno che la curva Sud gli facesse la ola 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapere che non è italiano sarebbe una consolazione per la scuola.


Voglio farti stare serena Brunetta, è  itaGliano


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei italiano?


Perche' questa domanda? Qui' siete tutti laureati?


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapere che non è italiano sarebbe una consolazione per la scuola.


Invece ci consoliamo con il tuo quoziente. Fatti un giretto Brunetta, corioso di vederti nella realta', la tipa che sei o la topa.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Perche' questa domanda? Qui' siete tutti laureati?


Occhio Montecristo..sono quasi tutti traditi!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma tu piuttosto ti sei letto?
> Porello...colpa della cattivone che ti provoca e tu, che non vorresti mai e poi mai..però sei omo’ ..e la carne e’ carne ....
> La cattivona...
> se non fosse che c’hai 40 anni saresti anche divertente ....


Non ti rispondo, sono certo di stare qualche gradino sopra di te.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Poi la vedi
> 
> È un consiglio prezioso x Montecristo
> 
> Se lo segue, vedrai che la cognata si sblocca


Tu le guardi cosi' le donne? Se cosi' fosse chissa quante corse si farebbero, ma non verso di te.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se segue i miei consigli, andrà a finire sicuramente bene
> 
> Però preferisce azzuffarsi con le femmine del forum, mentre la cognata è lì davanti che si smantrugia la topa
> 
> Mah.. valli a capire te, i giovani di oggi


 Ma tu sei certo che queste sono "femmine" per me sono quatto scimmie pelose e tutte sguaiate, pronte a criticare come scrivo, senza vedere come scrivono gli altri e anche loro.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapere che non è italiano sarebbe una consolazione per la scuola.



Ma tu chi sei?? O meglio chi credi di essere?


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certo che queste sono "femmine" per me sono quatto scimmie pelose e tutte sguaiate, pronte a criticare come scrivo, senza vedere come scrivono gli altri e anche loro.


Vabbè, ma se e' l'ora della ricreazione ditemelo


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certo che queste sono "femmine" per me sono quatto scimmie pelose e tutte sguaiate, pronte a criticare come scrivo, senza vedere come scrivono gli altri e anche loro.


Io le conosco quasi tutte e sono tutte fighe. 
Credimi.
Non badare alle sottigliezze.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io le conosco quasi tutte e sono tutte fighe.
> Credimi.
> Non badare alle sottigliezze.


Troppo buono, io proprio figa non lo sono, ma fa nulla e anzi grazie lo stesso. 

A parte questo, secondo me Montecristo e' tutt'altro che straniero. Distraggono eh, certe sgrammaticature.


----------



## Lostris (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Io le conosco quasi tutte *e sono tutte fighe.
> Credimi.
> Non badare alle sottigliezze.


Tombeur de femmes


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io le conosco quasi tutte e sono tutte fighe.
> Credimi.
> Non badare alle sottigliezze.


Te l'hanno data per dire questo??


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certo che queste sono "femmine" per me sono quatto scimmie pelose e tutte sguaiate, pronte a criticare come scrivo, senza vedere come scrivono gli altri e anche loro.


Stavo quasi intervenendo in tua difesa perchè non mi piacciono i commenti su come uno scrive e non sopporto chi corregge, poi però leggo questo post e mi passa la voglia.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Troppo buono, io proprio figa non lo sono, ma fa nulla e anzi grazie lo stesso.
> 
> A parte questo, secondo me Montecristo e' tutt'altro che straniero. Distraggono eh, certe sgrammaticature.


Incredibile, avete analizzato parola per parola di quello che ho scritto senza vedere i vosti errori grammaticali e le vostre frasi dialettali che sapete comprendere solo voi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Incredibile, avete analizzato parola per parola di quello che ho scritto senza vedere i vosti errori grammaticali e le vostre frasi dialettali che sapete comprendere solo voi.


Non analizzo.
Mi danno proprio fastidio quando messi in serie per distrarre e vedere soltanto dove porta il 3d.

Chiarito il livello di comunicazione, per me no problem finché mi interessa.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stavo quasi intervenendo in tua difesa perchè non mi piacciono i commenti su come uno scrive e non sopporto chi corregge, poi però leggo questo post e mi passa la voglia.



IO vado sempre al "nocciolo"  O meglio chi se la sente se la suona e se e' anche intonata b(ne dubito) se la canta.


----------



## Lostris (26 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Stavo quasi intervenendo in tua difesa perchè non mi piacciono i commenti su come uno scrive e non sopporto chi corregge, poi però leggo questo post e mi passa la voglia.


L'arroganza nell'atteggiamento è indifendibile.

E' passabile e "sta meglio addosso" a chi se l'è in un certo senso guadagnata e la sa portare.
Lui non ha nessun requisito.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non analizzo.
> Mi danno proprio fastidio quando messi in serie per distrarre e vedere soltanto dove porta il 3d.
> 
> Chiarito il livello di comunicazione, per me no problem finché mi interessa.


Ok va bene cosi'


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> L'arroganza nell'atteggiamento è indifendibile.
> 
> E' passabile e "sta meglio addosso" a chi se l'è in un certo senso guadagnata e la sa portare.
> Lui non ha nessun requisito.


Ecco un'altra colpita dal vittimismo, ma tu hai fatto qualcosa per ledere la mia persona?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma tu sei certo che queste sono "femmine"


Oddio.. ti dirò
La mano sul fuoco non ce la metterei

Però io sono malfidato di natura e non faccio testo


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Incredibile, avete analizzato parola per parola di quello che ho scritto senza vedere i vosti errori grammaticali e le vostre frasi dialettali che sapete comprendere solo voi.


Montecristo ma che consiglio stai cercando?
Se una persona ti fa delle avance non te la caghi. Zero. Nada de nada. E quella se la fa passare.
Vale per uomini e donne.
Se invece tu sei "sensibile" a quella persona te la prendi in quel posto. Dal momento che tu hai una ragazza, e non sei all'ultima spiaggia, non si capisce cosa ti tormenti tanto di questa donna.
Spiegati meglio.


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Montecristo ma che consiglio stai cercando?
> Se una persona ti fa delle avance non te la caghi. Zero. Nada de nada. E quella se la fa passare.
> Vale per uomini e donne.
> Se invece tu sei "sensibile" a quella persona te la prendi in quel posto. Dal momento che tu hai una ragazza, e non sei all'ultima spiaggia, non si capisce cosa ti tormenti tanto di questa donna.
> Spiegati meglio.


Marjanna, hai detto bene, io cercavo dei consigli e suggerimenti a come ovviare a questa cosa, e non certo a farmi sbeffeggiare da certi e certe prof in cattedra.
Per quanto riguarda il resto del tuo scritto sei stata piu' che esaustiva.
Grazie.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Marjanna, hai detto bene, io cercavo dei consigli e suggerimenti a come ovviare a questa cosa, e non certo a farmi sbeffeggiare da certi e certe prof in cattedra.
> Per quanto riguarda il resto del tuo scritto sei stata piu' che esaustiva.
> Grazie.


Di grazia, ovviare a quale cosa?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Te l'hanno data per dire questo??


Per questioni di privacy non posso esprimermi, ma ti assicuro che hai sicuramente perso non poche occasioni con certi tuoi post.
Ma tanto ce le hai già nel reale. Non aggiungerei altri casini.


----------



## bluestar02 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Marjanna, hai detto bene, io cercavo dei consigli e suggerimenti a come ovviare a questa cosa, e non certo a farmi sbeffeggiare da certi e certe prof in cattedra.
> Per quanto riguarda il resto del tuo scritto sei stata piu' che esaustiva.
> Grazie.


Si può risolvere in men che non si dica. Presentaci tua cognata [emoji16]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Montecristo (26 Febbraio 2019)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Si può risolvere in men che non si dica. Presentaci tua cognata [emoji16]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ottima idea, ma se apre le gambe pure a te non farti delle seghe mentali


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ottima idea, ma se apre le gambe pure a te non farti delle seghe mentali


Qui la stai servendo proprio, eh.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui la stai servendo proprio, eh.


Ma no figurati. Stava parlando in dialetto....


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ottima idea, ma se apre le gambe pure a te non farti delle seghe mentali


Non cadere nelle provocazioni di queste 4 puttanelle

Calma e gesso, come con tua cognata


----------



## Lostris (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra colpita dal vittimismo, ma tu hai fatto qualcosa per ledere la mia persona?


Ma cosa dici?


----------



## Lostris (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non cadere nelle provocazioni di queste 4 puttanelle
> 
> Calma e gesso, come con tua cognata


:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

*siete insensibili*

Tutti.




Così lo anticipo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> L'arroganza nell'atteggiamento è indifendibile.
> 
> E' passabile e "sta meglio addosso" a chi se l'è in un certo senso guadagnata e la sa portare.
> Lui non ha nessun requisito.


Infatti ho detto che non vale la pena difenderlo


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Marjanna, hai detto bene, io cercavo dei consigli e suggerimenti a come ovviare a questa cosa, e non certo a farmi sbeffeggiare da certi e certe prof in cattedra.
> Per quanto riguarda il resto del tuo scritto sei stata piu' che esaustiva.
> Grazie.


Non credo non ce ne siano molti se non ignorarla.
Racconta la tua storia d'ammore dai... che qua ormai ci son solo storie da tagliarsi le vene.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ogni uno di noi abbiamo una nostra realta' io so la mia tu sai la tua????? sospetta quello che ti pare non me ne puo' fregare piu' di tanto.


Delle due, una:
1) la tua fidanzata è bruttina ma con una sorella gnocca che gioisce nel farti perdere la testa;
2) la tua fidanzata è più carina della sorella e qui agisce l'invidia femminile.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Te l'hanno data per dire questo??





danny ha detto:


> Per questioni di privacy non posso esprimermi,


Se c'è la praivasi nel mezzo, così a occhio e croce due o tre se le è sonàte ..


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Mi sono persa un'altra volta


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vedo che leggi poco e ignori tutto cio' che scrivo. pazienza.


Ignoro moltissimo. Ma proprio in generale.  

La consapevolezza del proprio ignorare, è la base della conoscenza. 
Insieme al dubbio 

Ti ringrazio per avermi ricordato quanto sia importante non dimenticarsene, del proprio ignorare. 
E' un regalo gradito. 

Cosa mi è sfuggito?

Non mi pare di esser andata fuori strada rispetto alle provocazioni, ho sbagliato? 
Ti ritieni una persona che non abbocca alle provocazioni e che le gestisce in scioltezza? 

Io ho impiegato anni ad impararlo. Gestire le provocazioni intendo. 

E ringrazio la Vita che mi ha fatto un bel bagno di umiltà a riguardo.
Ovviamente nel mentre non era gradito quel bagno. E anzi, tendevo a reagire in modo piuttosto aggressivo, a volte pure offensivo. 
Poi mi sono resa conto che quella che perdeva occasioni, di confronto, ero io. 

Adesso se offendo, è perchè desidero farlo. E mi prendo il piacere che ne ricavo. 


Se devo essere sincera, leggendoti, mi sembri molto preso dal dimostrare che tu gestisci ogni cosa. 

Dove sta il problema nel non gestire o nel non gestire come si vorrebbe? 

Se hai scritto qui, o in qualunque altro posto, è perchè un qualche dubbio riguardo alla tua linea di gestione te lo sei posto. Giusto? 

Altrimenti perchè scriveresti per cercare confronto?

Certo...non sempre i parere altrui sono piacevoli o azzeccati. 
O addirittura sbagliati. 

Ci sta. E' un forum. 

Qui tutti scriviamo in un black mirror. 
E dal black mirror riprendiamo indietro solo ed esclusivamente quello che siamo in grado di vedere, sulla base di quel che ognuno conosce e riconosce. 

La cosa bella, è che gli apprendimenti stanno proprio lì.
Nel riconoscere nelle sensazioni che suscitano le diverse risposte, le proprie reazioni e le proprie modalità. 

Quel che trovi nell'altro, nel black mirror, non è dell'altro. E' tuo. 

E' la ricchezza del forum.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare. Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo. Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


  Secondo me tra sorelle si parlano pure. Tanto formati famiglia non esistono. Lascia perdere.  





Rose1994 ha detto:


> E perché cazzo pensi alla sua migliore amica? CHE NE SO Fatevi curare tutti. Tu e quel coglionazzo di P.   Ciao.


  :rotfl: Partito l'embolo.  





perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


  :rotfl:  





Foglia ha detto:


> Però una carezza en passant alla tetta ci sta


  Dove c'è barilla, c'è casa.  





ipazia ha detto:


> beh...in effetti mi basta mettermi comoda su un divano e allargare le gambe accarezzandomi l'interno coscia, un po' di lingua sulle labbra e una carezzina ai boccoli   perchè mai dovrei sprecare fatica quando non serve?   Per far fatica, ne deve valer la pena. Non pensi?


  Per poi notare l'unico che non ti sta notando. É pigrizia pure quella. (Anche se devo ammettere che il gesto di accarezzarsi i capelli se fatto in un certo modo mi scatena i mostri)



Skorpio ha detto:


> Se segue i miei consigli, andrà a finire sicuramente bene
> 
> Però preferisce azzuffarsi con le femmine del forum, mentre la cognata è lì davanti che si smantrugia la topa
> 
> Mah.. valli a capire te, i giovani di oggi


Giovani un cazzo! 



Lostris ha detto:


> L'arroganza nell'atteggiamento è indifendibile.
> 
> E' passabile e "sta meglio addosso" a chi se l'è in un certo senso guadagnata e la sa portare.
> Lui non ha nessun requisito.


Caffè pagato 

Comunque una cosa interessante è uscita fuori. Nessuno di voi si è nemmeno sognato di proporre come strategia che il nostro amico chiedesse alla fidanzata di prendere di petto la sorella e chiederle di smetterla. Sarò strano io, ma questa per me era la soluzione più ovvia. Soprattutto in una scenario di famiglia così ingarbugliato dalla storia decennale.
Un semplicissimo: _tesoro mio, tua sorella é pesante con me. Pare che mi si strusci tutte le volte, ma con il ragazzo suo non scopa?_
Se mi sono perso qualcosa, chiedo scusa.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque una cosa interessante è uscita fuori. Nessuno di voi si è nemmeno sognato di proporre come strategia che il nostro amico chiedesse alla fidanzata di prendere di petto la sorella e chiederle di smetterla. Sarò strano io, ma questa per me era la soluzione più ovvia. Soprattutto in una scenario di famiglia così ingarbugliato dalla storia decennale.
> Un semplicissimo: _tesoro mio, tua sorella é pesante con me. Pare che mi si strusci tutte le volte, ma con il ragazzo suo non scopa?_
> Se mi sono perso qualcosa, chiedo scusa.


Anche a me sembra la soluzione migliore. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nessuno di voi si è nemmeno sognato di proporre come strategia che il nostro amico chiedesse alla fidanzata di prendere di petto la sorella e chiederle di smetterla. Sarò strano io, ma questa per me era la soluzione più ovvia.


Il problema sarebbe  se la sorella rispondesse : "sorellina mia, il tuo omino ci avrebbe anche già provato, e gli ho detto di no, informati meglio prima di credere alle sue fantasie e venirmi a fare le prediche" :carneval: :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema sarebbe  se la sorella rispondesse : "sorellina mia, il tuo omino ci avrebbe anche già provato, e gli ho detto di no, informati meglio prima di credere alle sue fantasie e venirmi a fare le prediche" :carneval: :rotfl:


e avrebbe pure l'sms che lui le ha mandato


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema sarebbe  se la sorella rispondesse : "sorellina mia, il tuo omino ci avrebbe anche già provato, e gli ho detto di no, informati meglio prima di credere alle sue fantasie e venirmi a fare le prediche" :carneval: :rotfl:


E lì son cazzi. Ma seri seri.
Te lo vedi invece a dimostrare alla fidanzata quanto è zoccola la sorella che si fa palpeggiare. Ciak... Azione  

(ps.: lo sguardo della foto in effetti è inquietante, da film horror. Fame e senso di "non so cosa farò dopo cento pippe... Ops... notti insonni. Ma sono pronto a farlo" ).


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Per poi notare l'unico che non ti sta notando. É pigrizia pure quella. (Anche se devo ammettere che il gesto di accarezzarsi i capelli se fatto in un certo modo mi scatena i mostri)


Eh...la pigrizia :carneval:

I capelli sono abbastanza standard eh...in realtà a giocarsela un po' bene, si possono sollecitare fantasie che vanno da una parte all'altra dello spettro...basta un po' di occhio sul maschio che hai davanti ...ma sono giochetti...

Da ragazzina ci facevo proprio gli esperimenti su ste cose...

Il motivo per cui dicevo che i giochi mi piacciono partecipati, è che quando anche la scemenza dei capelli o dell'ammiccamento al fra le cosce è complice e giocato insieme è moooolto più divertente ed eccitante...è quando ne val la pena, e ne escono anche situazioni interessanti.

E' una cosa che capisco intorno ai 20 anni, mentre come femmina sperimenti il tuo potere. 
Dopo però...mi sembra un criceto che gira sulla ruota. 
Anche da parte maschile intendo. 

A me i mostri li fan salire quei maschi che questi giochetti li hanno lasciati al loro tempo e sanno giocare con la mia femminilità senza finirne succubi lasciandosene al contempo meravigliare. (e si torna sempre a quei maschi che san parlare col loro cazzo in modo paritario). 
E a quella famosa manipolazione (reciproca) di cui accennavi. Che per me,  questo livello, comprende anche un certo livello di sfida "dura". Ma io sono un'aggressiva e non faccio molto testo


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque una cosa interessante è uscita fuori. Nessuno di voi si è nemmeno sognato di proporre come strategia che il nostro amico chiedesse alla fidanzata di prendere di petto la sorella e chiederle di smetterla. Sarò strano io, ma questa per me era la soluzione più ovvia. Soprattutto in una scenario di famiglia così ingarbugliato dalla storia decennale.
> Un semplicissimo: _tesoro mio, tua sorella é pesante con me. Pare che mi si strusci tutte le volte, ma con il ragazzo suo non scopa?_
> Se mi sono perso qualcosa, chiedo scusa.


L'opzione se l'è giocata quando invece che tenere una posizione chiara, in se stesso intendo, ha deciso di lasciarsi provocare rispondendo alla provocazione con un agito. 

Per sfruttare il tuo suggerimento, dovrebbe giocare davvero pesante, di azzardo intendo, e alla morosa raccontare proprio tutto. 
Compreso i toccamenti di tetta e compagnia cantante. 
Prevenendo le possibili reazioni dell'altra. E al contempo facendo in modo di uscirne non come colui che distrugge il rapporto fra sorelle ma come colui che compartecipa alla costruzione di quel rapporto. 
Che poi, i colpi di coda di queste situazioni si vedono sul lungo periodo. 

 Se devo essere sincera, non lo vedo sufficientemente posizionato in se stesso per seguire questa strada. 
Se fosse su un tatami, avrebbe le braccia basse, messo come si è descritto. E troppa adrenalina addosso. 

Il fondo è bello scivoloso in ogni caso. Non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> e avrebbe pure l'sms che lui le ha mandato





Foglia ha detto:


> E lì son cazzi. Ma seri seri.
> Te lo vedi invece a dimostrare alla fidanzata quanto è zoccola la sorella che si fa palpeggiare. Ciak... Azione
> 
> (ps.: lo sguardo della foto in effetti è inquietante, da film horror. Fame e senso di "non so cosa farò dopo cento pippe... Ops... notti insonni. Ma sono pronto a farlo" ).


Non è esattamente aderente, ma.. mi ci sta troppo bene questa

(Dal minuto 6:00)

[video=youtube;nrZUlKSRpL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrZUlKSRpL0[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'opzione se l'è giocata quando invece che tenere una posizione chiara, in se stesso intendo, ha deciso di lasciarsi provocare rispondendo alla provocazione con un agito.
> 
> Per sfruttare il tuo suggerimento, dovrebbe giocare davvero pesante, di azzardo intendo, e alla morosa raccontare proprio tutto.
> Compreso i toccamenti di tetta e compagnia cantante.
> ...


Non parlare di tatami ad un vecchio Aikidoka, che poi l'embolo mi parte davvero. Comunque anche dando per buono tutto quello che mi è stato raccontato come oggettivo, e non come un punto di vista parziale, Resta il fatto che due sorelle si parlano, quindi la sua fidanzata nella migliore delle ipotesi sa e tace. Nella peggiore sa e ride. Tanto vale sparigliare le carte.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema sarebbe  se la sorella rispondesse : "sorellina mia, il tuo omino ci avrebbe anche già provato, e gli ho detto di no, informati meglio prima di credere alle sue fantasie e venirmi a fare le prediche" :carneval: :rotfl:





Marjanna ha detto:


> e avrebbe pure l'sms che lui le ha mandato





Foglia ha detto:


> E lì son cazzi. Ma seri seri.
> Te lo vedi invece a dimostrare alla fidanzata quanto è zoccola la sorella che si fa palpeggiare. Ciak... Azione
> 
> (ps.: lo sguardo della foto in effetti è inquietante, da film horror. Fame e senso di "non so cosa farò dopo cento pippe... Ops... notti insonni. Ma sono pronto a farlo" ).


Dai ragazzi, Dopo 10 anni? La sorella sa tutto. Alle brutte si fanno una bella litigata e amici come prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da ragazzina ci facevo proprio gli esperimenti su ste cose...


Temo di avere una parte femminile ipertrofica. Sempre fatto pure io.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> dovrebbe giocare davvero pesante, di azzardo intendo, e alla morosa raccontare proprio tutto.
> Compreso i toccamenti di tetta e compagnia cantante.


Non deve farlo per forza tutto insieme. Certi sport si giocano sui falli degli avversari.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La sorella sa tutto. .


Sai che forse hai ragione?

Probabilmente gli fa anche le foto col cellulare mentre si tocca davanti a lui, e poi le manda via WhatsApp alla sorella..


----------



## Vera (26 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è esattamente aderente, ma.. mi ci sta troppo bene questa
> 
> (Dal minuto 6:00)
> 
> [video=youtube;nrZUlKSRpL0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrZUlKSRpL0[/video]


:rotfl: Ci sta, ci sta.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non parlare di tatami ad un vecchio Aikidoka, che poi l'embolo mi parte davvero. Comunque anche dando per buono tutto quello che mi è stato raccontato come oggettivo, e non come un punto di vista parziale, Resta il fatto che due sorelle si parlano, quindi la sua fidanzata nella migliore delle ipotesi sa e tace. Nella peggiore sa e ride. Tanto vale sparigliare le carte.


Non sottovalutare i rapporti fra sorelle...possono essere molto creativi 

Di base, finirci in mezzo, non è mai un atto che sottolinea genialità. 
C'è troppa roba in ballo, fra sorelle. Tanta e antica. La maggior parte spesso neanche a piena conoscenza di ognuna delle sorelle. 

Io sono per lo sparigliare le carte. 
Ma quando lo faccio lo faccio con un obiettivo chiaro, che sia funzionale al mio benessere e con almeno un piano b e un piano c a disposizione. Insomma...col ventaglio delle opzioni bello aperto e ricettivo 
E per farlo, innanzitutto serve che le provocazioni non siano un'arma in mano a qualcuno che non sono io. 
E anche questo significa tutta un'altra serie di cose. 

Da quel che leggo...umh

Più che carte sparigliate, vedo carte volare sotto il tavolo...

Tornando al tatami...mi ricordo un combattimento in cui all'altra cadevano le braccia, per quanto aggressiva fosse...a me bastava soffiare sulla sua aggressività e entrare dove non era chiusa, a ogni soffio si apriva un po' di più. Mi ero divertita un mondo! 
...ovviamente prima di farlo a qualcun altro, l'avevano fatto a me! Prese e portate a casa :facepalm:

I combattenti fan partire l'embolo a me


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Temo di avere una parte femminile ipertrofica. Sempre fatto pure io.


Temo tu sia molto zoccola


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non deve farlo per forza tutto insieme. Certi sport si giocano sui falli degli avversari.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk



Condivido. 

Per giocare sui falli degli avversari serve il quadro d'insieme e il quadro d'insieme, quando si ha la guardia bassa...è, come dire, bello sfumato


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> I combattenti fan partire l'embolo a me


Tanto non te lo do, poi mi toccherebbe fare i conti con troppa roba.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è troppa roba in ballo, fra sorelle. Tanta e antica. La maggior parte spesso neanche a piena conoscenza di ognuna delle sorelle.


Soprattutto quando nella vita una ha avuto quello che vuole l'altra, tanto per fare due esempi il ragazzo e il Vitino da vespa.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Temo tu sia molto zoccola


Mi sono mai raccontato diversamente?


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto non te lo do, poi mi toccherebbe fare i conti con troppa roba.


:rotfl::rotfl:

impertinente!


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> impertinente!


Anche in questo, non venirmi a dire che mi sono mai presentato diversamente


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Soprattutto quando nella vita una ha avuto quello che vuole l'altra, tanto per fare due esempi il ragazzo e il Vitino da vespa.



eh...sì, giusto per rimanere sulla superficie...e di solito le increspature della superficie sono un riflesso di quel che sta sotto...bagnarsi in quelle acque...mah...


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi sono mai raccontato diversamente?





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche in questo, non venirmi a dire che mi sono mai presentato diversamente



Sono due dei tratti per cui da quando ti leggo, ripeto che sei tenero, a mio vedere 

Eh...i combattenti


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...sì, giusto per rimanere sulla superficie...e di solito le increspature della superficie sono un riflesso di quel che sta sotto...bagnarsi in quelle acque...mah...


Non ti dimenticare che il tizio che ha aperto il thread ci sta ben piantato da un decennio in queste acque, e dice di aver tutta l'intenzione di portare avanti la navigazione in saecula seculorum.


ipazia ha detto:


> Sono due dei tratti per cui da quando ti leggo, ripeto che sei tenero, a mio vedere
> 
> Eh...i combattenti


Io sono un sacco tenero. Se ti faccio entrare. Altrimenti resti fuori. Anche qui, io è dal primo giorno che mi racconto per quello che sono. Se poi la gente non ci crede mica mi posso smazzare i fantasmi di tutti.
Prima entri, poi mi presenti i fantasmi e magari finisce tutti insieme a far caciara fino all'alba.


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti dimenticare che il tizio che ha aperto il thread ci sta ben piantato da un decennio in queste acque, e dice di aver tutta l'intenzione di portare avanti la navigazione in saecula seculorum.
> 
> 
> Io sono un sacco tenero. Se ti faccio entrare. Altrimenti resti fuori. Anche qui, io è dal primo giorno che mi racconto per quello che sono. Se poi la gente non ci crede mica mi posso smazzare i fantasmi di tutti.
> Prima entri, poi mi presenti i fantasmi e magari finisce tutti insieme a far caciara fino all'alba.


Non lo dimentico. 

Sono acque particolari...vortici che si aprono dove fino a poco prima regnava la quiete. 

...la caduta a vortice nelle provocazioni, con tanto di chicca di risposta in agito, non fa ben presagire. 

Ma leggevo giusto oggi di un gattino con la zampina rotta in due punti a cui avevano pronosticato null'altro che l'amputazione, e invece la zampina si è riaggiustata alla grande con una semplice steccatura...misteri.

Che però mal si accordano con le certezze 



C'è tutto un rito di presentazione dei reciproci fantasmi, condivido. 
Anche per me, nel mio circolo fantasmatico, entrano i fantasmi che gradisco. 
Gli altri li chiudo fuori senza troppe premure. 

E sì, sei tenero. 
E' piuttosto evidente.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Febbraio 2019)

*Consiglio n° 4*

[MENTION=10190]Montecristo[/MENTION] ..

Sii forte come l'aceto e duro come il marmo..

E vedrai... lei sarà tua per sempre...

[video=youtube;4NEKrdatRbU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NEKrdatRbU[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo dimentico.
> 
> Sono acque particolari...vortici che si aprono dove fino a poco prima regnava la quiete.
> 
> ...


Lasciamo perdere la tenerezza che sennò mi commuovo e smetto di prendere a calci in culo i disagiati.
Tornando alle Acque complicate da navigare, Resta il fatto che, se l'amico ci sguazza da 10 anni, dovrebbe essere in grado di prevedere le correnti.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (26 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la tenerezza che sennò mi commuovo e smetto di prendere a calci in culo i disagiati.
> Tornando alle Acque complicate da navigare, Resta il fatto che, se l'amico ci sguazza da 10 anni, dovrebbe essere in grado di prevedere le correnti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non commuoverti, no. 
Che poi si bagna dappertutto e diventa scivoloso... 

È tutto sul dovrebbe. In teoria sì, è come dici, ma...

Secondo te, una esposizione come quella descritta e le reazioni conseguenti (che a me sembra fondamentalmente ansia) indicano una serena navigazione? 

Dove serena navigazione non sta per acque calme.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non commuoverti, no.
> Che poi si bagna dappertutto e diventa scivoloso...
> 
> È tutto sul dovrebbe. In teoria sì, è come dici, ma...
> ...


Doverosa premessa. Secondo me è una storia inventata per prenderci per il culo dal Lucbri di turno.
Fatta la doverosa premessa, e prendendo spunto dalla storia come se fosse reale per farne il caso di scuola, il dovrebbe Secondo me è in sito dentro il dato temporale. Dopo 10 anni una storia è troppo marcia per andare avanti, o troppo solida per rompersi. Tertium non datur.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che poi si bagna dappertutto e diventa scivoloso....


Signora maestra, Ipazia fa la Pizia 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Secondo me è una storia inventata per prenderci per il culo dal Lucbri di turno.
> Fatta la doverosa premessa, e prendendo spunto dalla storia come se fosse reale per farne il caso di scuola, il dovrebbe Secondo me è in sito dentro il dato temporale. Dopo 10 anni una storia è troppo marcia per andare avanti, o troppo solida per rompersi. Tertium non datur.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Io non mi pongo mai neanche il problema riguardo la veridicità delle storie. In ogni caso sono storie...e le storie sono sempre creazioni, come lo sono i personaggi. Di solito decido soltanto se è quanto quello spunto mi va a genio oppure no. 

Il vero...o il falso, sono tendenzialmente prospettive. 
Ma questo è proprio OT

Quanto al dovrebbe...se dopo dieci anni  fai passi falsi tanto macroscopici, la questione a mio parere non è tanto nella relazione in sé...quanto nel modo in cui si sta dove si sta.

La relazione non mi è parsa neppure in discussione. 
A quanto ho capito la discussione è oscillata fra la sorella provocatrice e la richiesta di riconoscimento della "forza" gestionale nella proposta - rifiutata - di una scopata... 

Il tutto contornato dalla certezza che la sorella fidanzata è l'unica. 

Ecco...la sensazione è che non sia esattamente una soluzione, intesa come posizione, l'obiettivo di Montecristo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Signora maestra, Ipazia fa la Pizia
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Lo sai...mi piace aprire prospettive :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io non mi pongo mai neanche il problema riguardo la veridicità delle storie. In ogni caso sono storie...e le storie sono sempre creazioni, come lo sono i personaggi. Di solito decido soltanto se è quanto quello spunto mi va a genio oppure no.
> 
> Il vero...o il falso, sono tendenzialmente prospettive.
> Ma questo è proprio OT
> ...


Le storie inventate hanno spesso l'handicap di forzature macroscopiche per sembrare credibili. Che spostano le posizioni dei soggetti sulla scacchiera. Se devo ragionare di "come se" devo per forza prendere tutto per buono, ma non le certezze di chicchessia. Con tutte le stronzate che la gente si racconta, anche in buona fede. Figurati.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo sai...mi piace aprire prospettive :carneval:


Ravanando nelle frattaglie fumanti. Bleah! 


Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ravanando nelle frattaglie fumanti. Bleah!
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Non riesco ad abbandonare il gusto per lo splatter


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le storie inventate hanno spesso l'handicap di forzature macroscopiche per sembrare credibili. Che spostano le posizioni dei soggetti sulla scacchiera. Se devo ragionare di "come se" devo per forza prendere tutto per buono, ma non le certezze di chicchessia. Con tutte le stronzate che la gente si racconta, anche in buona fede. Figurati.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Vero. 

Le certezze mi son sempre sembrate un buon punto di aggancio per guardar dietro. 
Hai presente i ganci a cui si appendono le corde? 
Ecco. 
Ho sempre pensato che la stabilità di una corda risieda anche nella valutazione del punto limite di tenuta del gancio...non so se mi spiego. 

Le certezze sono buoni contenitori, non di verità, ma di segnalazioni del limite..e i limiti mi incuriosiscono molto. 

Vero o falsi che siano. 
Sono indicatori strutturali.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Le certezze mi son sempre sembrate un buon punto di aggancio per guardar dietro.
> Hai presente i ganci a cui si appendono le corde?
> ...


Quoto, mi impasticco e collasso. Buonanotte 

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quoto, mi impasticco e collasso. Buonanotte
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Buona notte a te


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se c'è la praivasi nel mezzo, così a occhio e croce due o tre se le è sonàte ..


Tutto vero esattamente come questo thread.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


trombala


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> trombala


Breve e conciso.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> trombala





Montecristo ha detto:


> Breve e conciso.


Ma pesantemente però, zero tenerezza, mi raccomando 
Non ti agitare per quelli che sembrano "insulti": è la voce della razionalità...quella che tu hai attualmente perso. Ed è normale, ci siamo passati tutti...
Continua ad aggiornarci...


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no figurati. Stava parlando in dialetto....


Esatto, in dialetto, ma comprensibile (anche se un po' rozzo)


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Esatto, in dialetto, ma comprensibile (anche se un po' rozzo)


Vedi che ti so capire alla perfezione!


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Delle due, una:
> 1) la tua fidanzata è bruttina ma con una sorella gnocca che gioisce nel farti perdere la testa;
> 2) la tua fidanzata è più carina della sorella e qui agisce l'invidia femminile.


Risposta n° 2) la mia fidanzata e' molto piu' carina di lei, ma i modi della sorella sanno stordire di brutto.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ignoro moltissimo. Ma proprio in generale.
> 
> La consapevolezza del proprio ignorare, è la base della conoscenza.
> Insieme al dubbio
> ...


Ipazia, con questo postti sei superata, complimenti hai detto delle cose molto profonde e nel contempo un po' irte, ma ci stanno. Kiss.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me tra sorelle si parlano pure.
> Tanto formati famiglia non esistono. Lascia perdere.



Noooo dai se cosi' fosse sarei gia' stato tagliato fuori sin da subito, non penso che siano complici fino a tal punto.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema sarebbe  se la sorella rispondesse : "sorellina mia, il tuo omino ci avrebbe anche già provato, e gli ho detto di no, informati meglio prima di credere alle sue fantasie e venirmi a fare le prediche" :carneval: :rotfl:


Hai ragione, ma a seguito di questo e' specialmente che gli ho detto che mi ha fuso il cervello e che me la volevo trrrr, lei non ha fatto niente per contenersi o meglio manterere delle distanze, anzi ha rincarato la dose....e soprattutto non ha detto niente a nessuno, (del resto non mi poteva dire di si sin da subito) secondo me...poi non lo so, nel mio passato ho ricevuto dei rifiuti a volte secchi e a volte ritrattati, una volta provai a baciare una ragazza alla prima uscita e mi rifiuto' la seconda volta mi bacio' lei, ancora un'altra esperienza? Una se la tirava cosi' tanto che me la faceva annusare ma non me la dava, fino al punto che non la cagai piu' pensando che non ci stava con me  all'indomani e' venuta da me quasi incazzata ed e' finita chemi sono fatto fare un p.......(di piu' al momneto non si poteva) la morale? sono poche le donne che te la danno subito e senza almeno resisterti un po'. Spero di non essere scambiato per un maschilista.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comunque una cosa interessante è uscita fuori. Nessuno di voi si è nemmeno sognato di proporre come strategia che il nostro amico chiedesse alla fidanzata di prendere di petto la sorella e chiederle di smetterla. Sarò strano io, ma questa per me era la soluzione più ovvia. Soprattutto in una scenario di famiglia così ingarbugliato dalla storia decennale.
> Un semplicissimo: _tesoro mio, tua sorella é pesante con me. Pare che mi si strusci tutte le volte, ma con il ragazzo suo non scopa?_
> Se mi sono perso qualcosa, chiedo scusa.



La verita' e solo una Me la voglio fare e poi mollarla al suo ragazzo.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> e avrebbe pure l'sms che lui le ha mandato


 
Quale sms ??


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E lì son cazzi. Ma seri seri.
> Te lo vedi invece a dimostrare alla fidanzata quanto è zoccola la sorella che si fa palpeggiare. Ciak... Azione
> 
> (ps.: lo sguardo della foto in effetti è inquietante, da film horror. Fame e senso di "non so cosa farò dopo cento pippe... Ops... notti insonni. Ma sono pronto a farlo" ).



Esatto,  dalle mie parti  tutto cio' si puo' chiamare, intesa, complicita', consenso... e poi come??'


----------



## Foglia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Esatto,  dalle mie parti  tutto cio' si puo' chiamare, intesa, complicita', consenso... e poi come??'


Schianto


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> la *morale? sono poche le donne che te la danno subito e senza almeno resisterti un po'.* Spero di non essere scambiato per un maschilista.


Ma no,  sarebbe un ottimo argomento di discussione.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> La verita' e solo una Me la voglio fare e poi mollarla al suo ragazzo.


Si era capito, ma è anche bello tirare un po' in lunga i thread.
Così finiva subito...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si era capito, ma è anche bello tirare un po' in lunga i thread.
> Così finiva subito...


Poi è una opportunità per la fiera delle vanità.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2019)

Io ho già fame, tra l'altro.
Ho fatto colazione alle 4,30.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Montecristo_ ..
> 
> Sii forte come l'aceto e duro come il marmo..
> 
> ...




Dici?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma a seguito di questo e' specialmente che gli ho detto che mi ha fuso il cervello e che me la volevo trrrr, lei non ha fatto niente per contenersi o meglio manterere delle distanze, anzi ha rincarato la dose....e soprattutto non ha detto niente a nessuno, (del resto non mi poteva dire di si sin da subito) secondo me...poi non lo so, nel mio passato ho ricevuto dei rifiuti a volte secchi e a volte ritrattati, una volta provai a baciare una ragazza alla prima uscita e mi rifiuto' la seconda volta mi bacio' lei, ancora un'altra esperienza? Una se la tirava cosi' tanto che me la faceva annusare ma non me la dava, fino al punto che non la cagai piu' pensando che non ci stava con me  all'indomani e' venuta da me quasi incazzata ed e' finita chemi sono fatto fare un p.......(di piu' al momneto non si poteva) la morale? sono poche le donne che te la danno subito e senza almeno resisterti un po'. Spero di non essere scambiato per un maschilista.


Non sei maschilista, sei obiettivo

È che le donne si sono messe in testa di fare le moderne ma poi senza un maschio che le diriga e le guidi verso i loro desideri, si cagano addosso 99 su 100

Infatti il mio consiglio di oggi è quello di fare un ulteriore tentativo di approccio, e poi andare direttamente a parlare col padre.. e sistemarvi tra maschi

[video=youtube;PzziYpTtgGY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzziYpTtgGY[/video]


----------



## alberto15 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Breve e conciso.


certo, e' una troia. Se vuoi ti spiego il perche'


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Noooo dai se cosi' fosse sarei gia' stato tagliato fuori sin da subito, non penso che siano complici fino a tal punto.


Non si tratta di essere complici. In ogni famiglia Esistono i codici di comunicazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> La verita' e solo una Me la voglio fare e *poi mollarla al suo ragazzo*.


Sogna bimbo bello 
E quando ne esci più?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Esatto,  dalle mie parti  tutto cio' si puo' chiamare, intesa, complicita', consenso... e poi come??'


Non ho letto i post seguenti. Pagine fa l'avevi scritto tu di un sms mandato alla sorella per chiedere perchè ti guardava o qualcosa di simile (non ricordo le parole esatte).


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ipazia, con questo postti sei superata, complimenti hai detto delle cose molto profonde e nel contempo un po' irte, ma ci stanno. Kiss.


Irte? 
In che senso irte?

A me sembrano cose piuttosto banali e scontate quelle che ho scritto nel post. 
Non pensi? 

Però non hai risposto neanche ad una domanda di quelle che ti ho scritto 
Le hai considerate domande inutili o sciocche?


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Irte?
> In che senso irte?
> 
> A me sembrano cose piuttosto banali e scontate quelle che ho scritto nel post.
> ...


Un po' pungenti, ma come ho detto prima ci sta.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo, e' una troia. Se vuoi ti spiego il perche'


Dimmi ti ascolto e non mi offendo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Un po' pungenti, ma come ho detto prima ci sta.


Usti 

E cos'è che ti ha punto in particolare?


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho letto i post seguenti. Pagine fa l'avevi scritto tu di un sms mandato alla sorella per chiedere perchè ti guardava o qualcosa di simile (non ricordo le parole esatte).



Si hai ragione, il messaggio diceva: chissa' cosa pensi quando mi guardi. (nulla di compromettente) Lei mi rispose : 
io ti guardo? forse hai le allucinazioni. ha negato pure l'evidenza. tu che ci trovi di strano alla sua risposta?


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Schianto


Frontale??


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Usti
> 
> E cos'è che ti ha punto in particolare?


In effetti non c'e niente di pungente, solo belle parole, scusami.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Irte?
> In che senso irte?
> 
> A me sembrano cose piuttosto banali e scontate quelle che ho scritto nel post.
> ...



Perdonami ho perso il filo di tutto, mi puoi reiterare le domande?


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sogna bimbo bello
> E quando ne esci più?


In che senso?


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> In effetti non c'e niente di pungente, solo belle parole, scusami.


Non cercavo scuse da parte tua 

Sono incuriosita.

Il pungente penso sia un qualcosa di molto soggettivo. 
Non pensi?

Io per esempio ho un'alta tolleranza alle "punture".
Ma so che il mio non è un parametro universale. 

Quindi mi incuriosisce sempre quando mi si dice che ho "punto". 
Cose nuove da imparare


----------



## Skorpio (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> solo belle parole,


[video=youtube;xp0tfxGHp8o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp0tfxGHp8o[/video]


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Perdonami ho perso il filo di tutto, mi puoi reiterare le domande?





ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa mi è sfuggito?
> 
> Non mi pare di esser andata fuori strada rispetto alle provocazioni, ho sbagliato?
> Ti ritieni una persona che non abbocca alle provocazioni e che le gestisce in scioltezza?
> ...


Eccole


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eccole









 Originariamente Scritto da *ipazia*  

Cosa mi è sfuggito?

Non mi pare di esser andata fuori strada rispetto alle provocazioni, ho sbagliato? 
Ti ritieni una persona che non abbocca alle provocazioni e che le gestisce in scioltezza? 


Se devo essere sincera, leggendoti, mi sembri molto preso dal dimostrare che tu gestisci ogni cosa. 

Dove sta il problema nel non gestire o nel non gestire come si vorrebbe? 

Se hai scritto qui, o in qualunque altro posto, è perchè un qualche  dubbio riguardo alla tua linea di gestione te lo sei posto. Giusto? 

Altrimenti perchè scriveresti per cercare confronto?


In effetti hai azzeccato il punto, o meglio, pensavo di aver la gestione della cosa sotto controllo, invece ho perso la lungimiranza, attualmente sono alla sua merce' capto i suoi messaggi non verbali e non riesco ad andare oltre, i dubbi offuscano i miei pensieri senza poter capire fin dove si vuole spingere e soprattutto se si e' posta dei "paletti" (trovando la chiave giusta possono essere facilmente abbattibili) e spesso mi chiedo perche' ha scelto me??


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> In effetti hai azzeccato il punto, o meglio, pensavo di aver la gestione della cosa sotto controllo, invece ho perso la lungimiranza, attualmente sono alla sua merce' capto i suoi messaggi non verbali e non riesco ad andare oltre, i dubbi offuscano i miei pensieri senza poter capire fin dove si vuole spingere e soprattutto se si e' posta dei "paletti" (trovando la chiave giusta possono essere facilmente abbattibili) e spesso mi chiedo perche' ha scelto me??


Sei sicuro di essere alla sua mercè?

Io non ne sono tanto sicura. 

Si è alla mercè di qualcun altro solo se glielo si concede.

Non pensi? 

La questione della provocazione non è da niente, nel tuo sentirti alla sua mercè.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sei sicuro di essere alla sua mercè?
> 
> Io non ne sono tanto sicura.
> 
> ...


Io penso di si, quando lo fa stento a resistere ai suoi "attacchi" ma alla fine ci riesco, ma un pensiero rincorre la mia mente, dove' la chiave per aprire quella porta.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Io penso di si, quando lo fa stento a resistere ai suoi "attacchi" ma alla fine ci riesco, ma un pensiero rincorre la mia mente, dove' la chiave per aprire quella porta.



Beh, lei ti ha provocato. Tu hai risposto alla sua provocazione provando a rilanciare provocando a tua volta. 
Lei ti ha stoppato. 

E ha ripreso in mano il gioco della provocazione. 

Se lo trasformi in un gioco di forza...non ne esci e ti ossessioni. 

guardi lei, quello che fa lei, resisti...

E in tutto questo ti perdi tu. 

Girati su te stesso...cosa ti fa desiderare il trombartela? 
A che bisogni corrisponderebbe il trombartela? 

Pensi che trombandotela, ristabiliresti un qualche equilibrio? 

visto da qui, più che un gioco di sesso, sembra un gioco di potere non esplicitato.

Il famoso topolino nel vischio.

La chiave...sei tu


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh, lei ti ha provocato. Tu hai risposto alla sua provocazione provando a rilanciare provocando a tua volta.
> Lei ti ha stoppato.
> 
> E ha ripreso in mano il gioco della provocazione.
> ...


Effettivamente il tuo discorso fila senza nessun spigolo, ama farsi desiderare, giocare e mettere alla prova il suo "potere" seduttivo (secondo me da piccola non se la filava nessuno) e se analizzo bene i miei pensieri e' solo un fattore di sesso niente di piu' (come una sorta di accanimento) ormai ci devo arrivare,  (Pensi che trombandotela, ristabiliresti un qualche equilibrio? ) penso proprio di no.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Irte?
> In che senso irte?
> 
> A me sembrano cose piuttosto banali e scontate quelle che ho scritto nel post.
> ...


ma oltre che irte, erano anche setose?


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma oltre che irte, erano anche setose?


Direi...mielose...


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma oltre che irte, erano anche setose?





Montecristo ha detto:


> Direi...mielose...



eccoli!! 

una ingenua fanciulla che tenta di dare il suo umile contributo...ed ecco le risposte


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Effettivamente il tuo discorso fila senza nessun spigolo, ama farsi desiderare, giocare e mettere alla prova il suo "potere" seduttivo (secondo me da piccola non se la filava nessuno) e se analizzo bene i miei pensieri e' solo un fattore di sesso niente di piu' (come una sorta di accanimento) ormai ci devo arrivare,  (Pensi che trombandotela, ristabiliresti un qualche equilibrio? ) penso proprio di no.


Quindi il fatto che lei affermi il suo potere seduttivo, in che posizione mette te? 

Io penso che trombandotela saresti schiavo del cazzo. 
Ed in fondo, ubbidiresti esattamente a quel che lei propone senza proporlo. 

In termini di potere, avresti perso. 
Oltre che metterti in una posizione piuttosto complessa da gestire. 

Perchè se apparentemente nella trombata tu ristabilissi il tuo potere, lei a quel punto dovrebbe ristabilire il suo. 
E avanti...

Come diceva @aricstufo..non ne esci più. 

Certe battaglie, sono vinte perdendole.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> eccoli!!   una ingenua fanciulla che tenta di dare il suo umile contributo...ed ecco le risposte


  ingenua e fanciulla soprattutto


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> eccoli!!
> 
> una ingenua fanciulla che tenta di dare il suo umile contributo...ed ecco le risposte


Non e' una colpa il fatto di ritenere una persona, dolce come il miele.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che lei affermi il suo potere seduttivo, in che posizione mette te?
> 
> Io penso che trombandotela saresti schiavo del cazzo.
> Ed in fondo, ubbidiresti esattamente a quel che lei propone senza proporlo.
> ...


  Da quello che scrivi secondo me certe battaglie e' meglio perderle e basta, ovvero mollare la presa, nella speranza che la cosa non mi ritorni indietro a boomerang.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Si hai ragione, il messaggio diceva: chissa' cosa pensi quando mi guardi. (nulla di compromettente) Lei mi rispose :
> io ti guardo? forse hai le allucinazioni. ha negato pure l'evidenza. tu che ci trovi di strano alla sua risposta?


Non so aiutarti. Io con quelli che negano l'evidenza non ho un bel rapporto.
In questo specifico caso per come l'hai raccontata mi fa molto giochino. Ti provoco e poi ti dico "io? no ti sbagli", e poi ti provoco ancora.
Mi sembra una provocazione sempliciotta visto che tra voi praticamente non c'è rapporto, se non quel poco formale dei pranzi di famiglia... ma pensando alla parola anni, e quindi al tempo, mi viene da dire che è proprio questo il vostro rapporto.
Tu cosa diresti del rapporto che hai con lei?

Quando avevo 13, 14 anni c'era il fratello maggiore di una mia amica che mi metteva in imbarazzo. Io andavo a casa loro per stare con la mia amica. Lui ti fissava, lanciava occhiate. Metteva qualcosa che mi faceva sentire fuori posto in quel clima comunque amicale e familiare. Era un polletto sai, si sentiva fico e testava il suo sentirsi fico con tutti.
Non so se la sorella della tua ragazza sia un polletto, sarebbe un poco grandina per esserlo. Ma ad un polletto oggi gli farei una carezza sulla testa.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi secondo me certe battaglie e' meglio perderle e basta, ovvero mollare la presa, nella speranza che la cosa non mi ritorni indietro a boomerang.


Per perderle, e quindi vincere , non devi aver paura di perdere ai tuoi occhi e a quelli altrui. 

Cosa temi ti possa tornare indietro come un boomerang?


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ingenua e fanciulla soprattutto


non sei d'accordo? 



Montecristo ha detto:


> Non e' una colpa il fatto di ritenere una persona, dolce come il miele.


Nessuna colpa con me. A me piacciono le responsabilità. 
La colpa e tutto il circo che ne consegue non mi attrae minimamente. 

...il miele...è invischiante


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per perderle, e quindi vincere , non devi aver paura di perdere ai tuoi occhi e a quelli altrui.
> 
> Cosa temi ti possa tornare indietro come un boomerang?


Il fatto di ignorala sia con il cuore che con la mente, a voltesi possono avere dei risultati insperati, o meglio dire, non mi consideri? aspetta che rincaro il colpo.


----------



## perplesso (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per perderle, e quindi vincere , non devi aver paura di perdere ai tuoi occhi e a quelli altrui.
> 
> Cosa temi ti possa tornare indietro come un boomerang?


un sacco di legnate, se sta cosa salta fuori


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non sei d'accordo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma alla fine cosa attrae a te?? Fulmini a parte.


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> un sacco di legnate, se sta cosa salta fuori


Questo e' l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, io direi la fatidica frase di Emilio Fede "che figura di merda"


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Il fatto di ignorala sia con il cuore che con la mente, a voltesi possono avere dei risultati insperati, o meglio dire, non mi consideri? *aspetta che rincaro il colpo*.


Questo non è pienamente controllabile da te. 

D'altro canto, in questo momento, se temi questo, sei in una forma del ricatto. Dentro di te intendo. 
Quindi, se accetti la provocazione, ti ingarbugli
Se la rifiuti temi che lei rincari il colpo.

E ti sembra non ci sia uscita. 

E questo ti porta ad incattivirti, ma più che altro a perdere di lucidità.

I colpi di coda, li puoi governare solo se sei lucido e fermo in te stesso. 
E se le tue energie non sono impegnate a sopprimere pensieri. 

Io, al tuo posto, per prima cosa, cercherei di ascoltarmi e collocare il pensiero del desiderio di lei. 
Non per trovare risposte. Non per decidere cosa farne. Non per affermarmi, soddisfacendolo e rifiutandolo.
Osservarlo proprio. E conoscerlo. 

Se conosci il tuo desiderio, puoi decidere cosa farne. Come modularlo. 

E hai uno sguardo lucido sul suo rincarare la dose. Che non essendo prevedibile, non è un problema affrontabile a priori. 

SE sei lucido, però, lo affronti mano a mano. In presenza.

Adesso ogni cosa, prima di esser vista, deve smettere di risuonare in te.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ma alla fine cosa attrae a te?? Fulmini a parte.


La calma determinazione. 

Una elegante camminata nel caos nella consapevolezza che al caos non c'è rimedio o ordine da sostituire. 
SI può solo decidere, di volta in volta, cosa farsene. SE trasformalo in delirio o in creazione


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> La calma determinazione.
> 
> Una elegante camminata nel caos nella consapevolezza che al caos non c'è rimedio o ordine da sostituire.
> SI può solo decidere, di volta in volta, cosa farsene. SE trasformalo in delirio o in creazione


Scivoli come una anguilla..


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so aiutarti. Io con quelli che negano l'evidenza non ho un bel rapporto.
> In questo specifico caso per come l'hai raccontata mi fa molto giochino. Ti provoco e poi ti dico "io? no ti sbagli", e poi ti provoco ancora.
> Mi sembra una provocazione sempliciotta visto che tra voi praticamente non c'è rapporto, se non quel poco formale dei pranzi di famiglia... ma pensando alla parola anni, e quindi al tempo, mi viene da dire che è proprio questo il vostro rapporto.
> Tu cosa diresti del rapporto che hai con lei?
> ...



In sintesi e' assodato il fatto che sta giocando con me.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Scivoli come una anguilla..


[video=youtube;KEu7HzR210U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEu7HzR210U[/video]

sarei lieta di essere altrettanto elegante


----------



## Montecristo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;KEu7HzR210U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEu7HzR210U[/video]
> 
> sarei lieta di essere altrettanto elegante


  Questo puio saperlo tu e chi ti conosce, io sto iniziando adesso.


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Questo puio saperlo tu e chi ti conosce, io sto iniziando adesso.


beh...il tempo non ha padroni


----------



## Marjanna (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> In sintesi e' assodato il fatto che sta giocando con me.


Per come l'hai esposta tu si. Ma, ribadisco, per come l'hai esposta tu Montecristo e per dove volevi farci arrivare tu. La prima impressione era stata di una ragazza che si metteva comoda tra mura di famiglia, un po' sbracata.
Anche loro giocano... (ma sono marito e moglie nel film)

[video=youtube_share;pDRcKpOpckk]https://youtu.be/pDRcKpOpckk[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> In che senso?


Che comunque vada non stai parlando di un estranea. La sorella della tua fidanzata, soprattutto se ti riempi la bocca a colpi di per sempre, non è che te lo levi dai coglioni. Men che mai scaricandola al fidanzato che mi pare di capire ci sia già e ci sarà. E soprattutto ricordati che una donna rifiutata è una brutta bestia. A prescindere.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Una elegante camminata nel caos nella consapevolezza che al caos non c'è rimedio o ordine da sostituire.


Inutile che mi allisci, non te lo do uguale


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Inutile che mi allisci, non te lo do uguale


Accetterei solo una libera offerta


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Accetterei solo una libera offerta


Segnato!


----------



## ipazia (27 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Segnato!


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Questo e' l'ultimo dei miei pensieri, io direi la fatidica frase di Emilio Fede "che figura di merda"


  io lo metterei un tantino più in alto,nella scala dei tuoi pensieri


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> beh...il tempo non ha padroni



Esatto.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che comunque vada non stai parlando di un estranea. La sorella della tua fidanzata, soprattutto se ti riempi la bocca a colpi di per sempre, non è che te lo levi dai coglioni. Men che mai scaricandola al fidanzato che mi pare di capire ci sia già e ci sarà. E soprattutto ricordati che una donna rifiutata è una brutta bestia. A prescindere.


Che cosa potrebbe fare? solo stare zitta, diversamente farebbe un bel danno a me e anche a se stessa.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Che cosa potrebbe fare? solo stare zitta, diversamente farebbe un bel danno a me e anche a se stessa.


Oh. Fai te. I fidanzati passano, le sorelle restano.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Che cosa potrebbe fare? solo stare zitta, diversamente farebbe un bel danno a me e anche a se stessa.


Non fidarti.
Il principio su cui si basano i traditori è quello della complicità. Se si è entrambi colpevoli l’altro non avrà interesse a rivelare la tresca.
Ma non sempre funziona e quando scatta la rabbia è facile perdere il controllo.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oh. Fai te. I fidanzati passano, le sorelle restano.



Vedo che questa storia sono arrivato ad un bivio, se svolto a dx  posso raggiungere il mio obiettivo, invece a sx  ne posso ancora uscire indenne, dove vado???


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fidarti.
> Il principio su cui si basano i traditori è quello della complicità. Se si è entrambi colpevoli l’altro non avrà interesse a rivelare la tresca.
> Ma non sempre funziona e quando scatta la rabbia è facile perdere il controllo.


IN effetti ha tutto il tempo per organizzarsi e fami ricadere tutte le colpe su di me e lei se ne uscirebbe in grande stile.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

*Sono rammaricato.*

Voglio cogliere l'occasione per scusarmi con tutti voi, per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento assunto durante le discussioni di questo forum, pensando di essere attaccato e deriso, invece il contenuto dei vostri messaggi erano tutt'altro che quelli da me interpretati.

Buon proseguo di giornata a voi tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vedo che questa storia sono arrivato ad un bivio, se svolto a dx  posso raggiungere il mio obiettivo, invece a sx  ne posso ancora uscire indenne, dove vado???


Io se stai così sclerato mi prenderei una pausa da tutto. fidanzata, sorella e tutta la famiglia.


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Vedo che questa storia sono arrivato ad un bivio, se svolto a dx  posso raggiungere il mio obiettivo, invece a sx  ne posso ancora uscire indenne, dove vado???



Io al tuo posto starei fermo 

La fretta non è una buona consigliera, e neanche l'ansia o il timore. 

Nella calma invece possono essere buone compagne per nutrire la lucidità e la fermezza. 

Non devi andare da nessuna parte. 

Lei desidera essere protagonista?
Lascia che sia, lascia che faccia. E tu semplicemente osservala senza re-agire.  

Non è necessario rispondere alle provocazioni. 
E men che meno è necessario agire di potenza. 
Anzi....la potenza serve a gran poco, specialmente nelle situazioni in cui si parte da una posizione debole, quale è la tua. 

E non evitarla. 
Semplicemente costruisci la distanza giusta per te.

In buona sostanza, concentrati su di te.


----------



## Vera (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Voglio cogliere l'occasione per scusarmi con tutti voi, per quanto riguarda il mio atteggiamento assunto durante le discussioni di questo forum, pensando di essere attaccato e deriso, invece il contenuto dei vostri messaggi erano tutt'altro che quelli da me interpretati.
> 
> Buon proseguo di giornata a voi tutti.


Ma figurati, io un po' per il culo ti prendevo sul serio 
Buona giornata a te.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se stai così sclerato mi prenderei una pausa da tutto. fidanzata, sorella e tutta la famiglia.


Senza un giustificato motivo? No dai cosi' facendo ci va di mezzo la mia ragazza e posso anche far raggiungere l'obiettivo della sorella.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma figurati, io un po' per culo ti prendevo sul serio
> Buona giornata a te.


Evviva la franchezza e sincerita'


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto starei fermo
> 
> La fretta non è una buona consigliera, e neanche l'ansia o il timore.
> 
> ...


Come dire rimani affacciato alla finestra e vedi cosa succede.


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Come dire rimani affacciato alla finestra e vedi cosa succede.


come dire il bisogno della provocazione è suo. Accoglilo, lascia che lo esprima, lascia che scorra.
Non rifiutarlo e non trattenerlo. 

Se provi a rifiutarlo o a trattenerlo (e rispondere alla provocazione è appropriarsi della provocazione come fosse tua) ci finisci dentro. Perdi potere di te. 

Lascia scorrere e osservala. 
Metti la distanza. 

Specchiala senza giudizio. 

E' roba sua. non tua. 

Quel che puoi decidere è se prendertela addosso e fartene coinvolgere oppure accettarla così come è e lasciarla essere ai tuoi occhi.


----------



## Montecristo (28 Febbraio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> come dire il bisogno della provocazione è suo. Accoglilo, lascia che lo esprima, lascia che scorra.
> Non rifiutarlo e non trattenerlo.
> 
> Se provi a rifiutarlo o a trattenerlo (e rispondere alla provocazione è appropriarsi della provocazione come fosse tua) ci finisci dentro. Perdi potere di te.
> ...


Ottimo, la faro' cuocere nel suo stesso brodo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> IN effetti ha tutto il tempo per organizzarsi e fami ricadere tutte le colpe su di me e lei se ne uscirebbe in grande stile.


Ma può farlo anche uscendone male. 
Quando sale la rabbia e si fa a botte mica si pensa di uscirne senza lividi.
È uguale. Non hai nessuna garanzia neanche se accumulassi prove.


----------



## ipazia (28 Febbraio 2019)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Ottimo, la faro' cuocere nel suo stesso brodo.


Non cadere nella compiacenza...

La compiacenza del proprio potere è una brutta bestia, e fa far pisciate fuori dal vaso. 

Se nel farla cuocere nel suo stesso brodo c'è rivalsa, aspettativa...diventa un boomerang per te. 

Non è una tua nemica, in buona sostanza. 
Non è una guerra. 

Lei è quella. E' accoglienza di quel che è lei. 
Dalla distanza più funzionale a te e ai tuoi bisogni, quelli profondi.
Non quelli di affermazione.


----------



## Montecristo (1 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non cadere nella compiacenza...
> 
> La compiacenza del proprio potere è una brutta bestia, e fa far pisciate fuori dal vaso.
> 
> ...



Non la considero mia nemica, ma una compagna di giochi per adulti, quasi hot, ti aggiornero' a breve per eventuali sviluppi.


----------



## Vera (25 Ottobre 2019)

Morirete e non sapremo mai se alla fine gliel'ha data o gliele hanno date.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Morirete e non sapremo mai se alla fine gliel'ha data o gliele hanno date.


Mi auguro la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Morirete e non sapremo mai se alla fine gliel'ha data o gliele hanno date.


lo dovresti aver capito che, quasi mai, chi promette aggiornamenti, poi torna


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Ottobre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Morirete e non sapremo mai se alla fine gliel'ha data o gliele hanno date.


Quindi tu non muori?????


----------



## Vera (21 Marzo 2021)

E non tornano più.
È come smettere di guardare un film a 10 minuti dalla fine.
Montecristo, per esempio, sarà ancora vivo?


----------



## perplesso (21 Marzo 2021)

boh


----------



## monamour (21 Marzo 2021)

Montecristo ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo iscritto e chiedo a voi tutti con la massima sincerita' quel che pensate di tutto cio' che vi sto per narrare.
> Sono fidanzato da quasi dieci anni con la mia ragazza, che a sua volta ha una sorella di qualche anno piu' grande di lei
> altrettanto fidanzata, il tutto comincio' sin da subito, ero abbracciato con la mia lei e sporgeva il mio gomito, ad un certo punto mi sono sentito strusciare il seno sul mio gomito, mi sono girato verso di lei ed era imbarazzata(non era una coincidenza) arrivava la stagione estiva e lei si presentava a casa mia (al mare) con una minigonna vertiginsa sedendosi sul divano a gambe totalmente aperte facendomi vedere il colore del suo intimo (difficilmente il fatto che scendeva al mare) insomma faceva di tutto per mandare il mio cervello in fumo.
> Altri episodi come ad es. se gli porgevo qualcosa mi accarezzava totalmente la mano, ma ci sono state delle situazioni piu' incisive, da qualche anno a questa parte ha ricarato la dose, quando si usciva a cena insieme lei si siedeva accanto a me, mi faceva di tutto, appoggiava la sua gamba sulla mia, il suo braccio che sfiorava il mio, mentre facevamo una foto di gruppo lei appoggio' il suo seno sulle mie spalle solo dopo capii che era lei, allorche' passai al contrattacco palpandola con delle scuse banali e li mi sono incasinato la vevo un po' distaccata fino ad espormi dicendogli chiaramente le mie intenzione, risposndendomi incazzata e mandandomi a quel paese, all'indomani come se nulla fosse successo, mi stuzzica con delle battutine, come sempre si siede davanti a me a gambe aperte, si accarezza i capelli, scopre il collo in mia presenza, polsi aperti verso di me, e spesso la becco che mi guarda con occhi fissi, insomma ci sono a mio avviso, dei presupposti che lei vuole ma non po'...aiutatemi voi a capire. Ciao a tutti.


mia sorella piu grande si fece il mio ragazzo dell'epoca,io avevo 17 anni, bellissimo,ero cosi furiosa che non credetti che fu lei a portarselo letteralmente a letto,dopo tanti anni seppi la verità,chissà se gli avessi creduto forse la mia vita sarebbe stata un'altra ma avrei distrutto la mia famiglia...


----------



## alberto15 (21 Marzo 2021)

Il fatto e' che e' passato un anno e mezzo e sembra un mese e mezzo


----------



## alberto15 (21 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> mia sorella piu grande si fece il mio ragazzo dell'epoca,io avevo 17 anni, bellissimo,ero cosi furiosa che non credetti che fu lei a portarselo letteralmente a letto,dopo tanti anni seppi la verità,chissà se gli avessi creduto forse la mia vita sarebbe stata un'altra ma avrei distrutto la mia famiglia...


Si ma anche lui ci ha messo del suo , non era un oggetto inanimato


----------



## monamour (21 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si ma anche lui ci ha messo del suo , non era un oggetto inanimato


no in realta  si era gia scop 2  mie amiche,ma sai com'è ho provato a vedere se funzionava anche come ragazzo oltre che a letto,ecco perchè non credetti alla sua versione...


----------



## alberto15 (21 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> no in realta  si era gia scop 2  mie amiche,ma sai com'è ho provato a vedere se funzionava anche come ragazzo oltre che a letto,ecco perchè non credetti alla sua versione...


Beh allora e' stata una cosa cosi' occasionale. Chssa' se fa cosi' ancora o e' diventato pelato con la panza!


----------



## monamour (21 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh allora e' stata una cosa cosi' occasionale. Chssa' se fa cosi' ancora o e' diventato pelato con la panza!


purtroppo no,è ancora un uomo molto bello


----------



## alberto15 (21 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> purtroppo no,è ancora un uomo molto bello


Beh allora puoi avere un ritorno di fiamma no?


----------



## monamour (22 Marzo 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Beh allora puoi avere un ritorno di fiamma no?


è sposato con una bellissima donna,siamo rimasti amici,i miei figli conoscono i suoi, quando gli ho detto del tradimento ha avuto una smorfia di soddisfazione,come a dire...eccolallà...


----------



## patroclo (23 Marzo 2021)

monamour ha detto:


> mia sorella piu grande si fece il mio ragazzo dell'epoca,io avevo 17 anni, bellissimo,ero cosi furiosa che non credetti che fu lei a portarselo letteralmente a letto,dopo tanti anni seppi la verità,chissà se gli avessi creduto forse la mia vita sarebbe stata un'altra ma avrei distrutto la mia famiglia...


vabbé che eravate giovani, ma questo è un tradimento che non riuscirei a sopportare. Non tanto per la mia lei ma per mio fratello. Hanno sempre definito la mia famiglia di origine come un "clan"...e la legge, non scritta, del clan non ammette pietà


----------



## FataIgnorante (25 Marzo 2021)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbé che eravate giovani, ma questo è un tradimento che non riuscirei a sopportare. Non tanto per la mia lei ma per mio fratello. Hanno sempre definito la mia famiglia di origine come un "clan"...e la legge, non scritta, del clan non ammette pietà


Prima regola del clan : non parlate mai del clan!
Seconda regola del clan : non dovete parlare mai del clan!


----------

